# Woking Nuffield.................part 88



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies...



Love, luck & sticky vibes



Natasha xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks Minxy  and I hope you geta BFP from this TX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thank you hun....and same to you   

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Aneke, Fingers and Monkey - talk about good things happening in threes! Very fabulous news! 

I'm still up in the air - WN want me to call back on Friday.  I strongly suspect it won't be this time round.  

Gotta go - death by education today. 

Congratulations again, Mummies-to-be!  Hopefully the rest of us will be right behind you! 

SBF xx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Way to go Fingers        

Had a fab match except for recurring knee problem - hhmmm nice physio man comes to mind   But we won 62-36 so I'm happy  

Yes we are delaying treatment until after our hols but hopefully I'll be on my 21 day count down while on holiday so won't delay it to much        

Hey wasn't The Apprentice good   

Good luck Minxy - got everything crossed for you  

Love Jules x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Just popping by to say  (and to bookmark the new thread) 

Deb


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Great news on your scan Fingers    

Hello everyone and thanks for all your congratulations - just taking it one day at a time so trying not to get ahead of myself at the moment. I think I will only start believing if we see a hb on our scan! In the meantime just trying to keep myself distracted with other things....

xx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a very quick one so I don't lose the new thread 

*Monkey, Aneke & once again to Fingers*...HUGE congratulations on your BFP's, it's so lovely to see a whole bunch of new successes here      

*Natasha*....lots and lots of luck for EC (if I don't get a chance to say before)   You deserve so much for this to be the one !!  I have everything crossed. x

*Everyone else*....Sorry I haven't posted much lately, it's just been really cr#p at work 
I just wanted to let you know that I'm in contact with Elly and she's doing well (trying to pace herself on the 'shopping trips' as things are so much cheaper there). 
She's missing Chris like mad, but he's flying out next week, and I'll see him, as have put him down on the guest list for the business lounge at Heathrow (and will be around when he's there). I missed Elly when she came through as I was on a different shift 
Anyway, it'll be no time before they are both on their way back and will hopefully be joining all the success stories above 

Hi to everyone , I'll try and catch up properly on my days off.

Love Angie xxx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Monkey, just read your wonderful news - many congratulations to your and your DH - just shows that miracles can and do happen.

Fingers, great that your scan went well - wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.

Well done Aneke, you must be over the moon.

Good luck to everyone else and hope to see more BFPs very soon.

All the best to Elly and Chris - hope the treatment is going well  

Beanie xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Monkey already congratulated you by PM 

But lets do it properly

[fly] CONGRATULATIONS TO MONKEY ON YOUR PREGNANCY[/fly]

Kerry so glad your scan went well  

Beanie-What you doing here


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Same as you hun


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

Beanie my head is away in the clouds at the moment (the drugs!) so if I haven't already congratulated you well done TWINS    

Hi Emma I hope you and the little ones are all healthy and well x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ooooh - it's like a Woking Old Girls reunion on here today!! How's the Beanie and Emma twinnies today? Keep posting girls - good to 'see' you!!   

Angie -    send Elly my love - I did have a pm from her last week, but give Chris a hug from me to pass on


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tanya-Are you having tx atm   good luck    

Kerry-You getting soppy in your old age    

Beanie-  

Yes both babies are fine thanks, ants in their pants at every scan and we even have a pic of twin twos big foot and his knee and bottom of his leg (Looks like he/she is fed up being on display all the time)   we have our nuchal on saturday so hope all goes well     then hopefully i can relax (whats that)     im seeing Tash and the boys again Tuesday (she will probably be hen pecking me as usual)   love u really Tash  

Angie-I spoke to Elly before she went and have been keeping updated with her blog all seems to be going well for her


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Emma74 aka Emmett said:


> then hopefully i can relax (whats that)


 Hummm relax - what is that indeed!!! 

Nice to see so many familiar faces here.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Charlies-Mum said:


> Emma74 aka Emmett said:
> 
> 
> > then hopefully i can relax (whats that)
> ...


I can relate on this one!!

Emma - good luck with your nuchal on Sat - are you having it at ARGC? send my love to Tash and boys although she still posts on other board!!

It's spooky, it's like we've gone back in time by 2 years!! More recent ladies won't have a clue who you all are!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

kerry-No having it at the Birthing co in Harley st   we get to listen to their heart beats at the same time which is lovely    the sonographer was happy with last saturdays scan and said she thinks everything will be perfect this week       have you heard from your chosen hosp yet  

Debs-Is Amy having a 1st birthday party


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Nope - no party just a new house! Well we will be having a cake for the following wednesday coffee morning....


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma - no not heard from hosp yet - called them this morning and they reckoned I'd get a letter next week - I'll be chasing them by Weds!! Do they do the in depth nuchal testing?

Deb - who mentioned coffee and cake?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies 

Emma Yep I'm doing FET at the moment 

Hi Fingers and Deb just out for a curry I'll catch up tomorrow (as Fingers said it is good to see some old faces)


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

OMG............................... just forund the thread,,, hello   how was i stupid to know that locking does not mean we have been barred from ff's for selling cheapo drugs or the use of fowl language!!   

any way back later..
thank you again for the kind words

need to instill some pma to others so congrats ladies see you later xxxxxx 

Thanks tasher.. a word in the old ear like next time me a der brain..xxxx

ps good flippin luck i have some suggestions for you too xxxx 

worth a try x  oh one of them contains liver .. thinking cap on  

love Aneke xxx


----------



## DollyS (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow, it seems this year is lucky for woking girls- congratulations to monkey, Aneke and fingers    ...What a great news......I am sending all my good wishes to you girls .

To everyone else....lets keep the positive feeling rolling....    and be happy  .

My periods are due in a week and then I will be starting the with the injections...lets see how it goes this time.... 

Dolly


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow......its lovely to see some of the old woking girlies on here. Sounds like you are all doin well. Emma your scan pics are fab....good luck with the nuchal scan, send my love to Tash when you see her Tues and my love to Chris and Elly.
Fingers....fab news on your scan.......woking r on a roll at the moment   
Dolly...good luck with the jabs, looks like our tx may overlap as i am starting on the short protocol in a few weeks, i think there r a few of us starting around that time   
Natasha...good luck with EC    i have all my fingers and toes crossed for you   
Catch up soon....love to all you regular woking chatterboxes    xxxxx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Emma and Beanie both having twins YYYYAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So happy for you both         

It is like a school reunion   It's so good to see others posting - it really gives us all hope that we will be there too        

Well I've been naughty today   Went out for lunch with a colleague and thought sod it - I've done enough hours this past 2 weeks - I didn't go back   oooohhhhh eeeerrrrrrr! Met DH in the pub for dinner and now back home with my glass of milk and ready for bed   

Elly and Chris                      

Love Jules x


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Jules....you naughty girl    .....have you started tx yet. x
I have just been chatting to Elly....she sounds fine........good luck elly and chris   
Must go to bed soon
Night night and sweet dreams
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

YO!!!!!  

Blimey twice in two days     

Ali-  will send Tash your love   when are you starting should be soon now        wish Gill would come back i miss her smiley she used to do for me  

Jules-You will get there honey honest, everyone will   just sometimes takes a lot of time and work and MONEY     

Kerry-Im going to Kingston (as you know) they offered me a nuchal at 13wks but i couldnt wait that long   and DF wanted it done privately being an important scan   

Elly and Chris-       

Tanya-Good luck honeybuns im sure this one will be the one      

Spoke to Ann Hurley on sunday   she was at Tash's house to see the boys and she has told everyone at woking about my pg, and they want me to go in and see them soon and take the babies in when there born     which was nice   Bet Mr R isnt chuffed i had IVIG or i had two blasts put back


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

AliPali said:


> Natasha...good luck with EC   i have all my fingers and toes crossed for you


Thanks hun  Had 2nd scan today & I'm now at risk of OHSS with 35 follies  so had E2 levels tested and awaiting consultant to call me back this pm. Drugs dropped down but EC still booked for Wednesday although this may change as they brought my EC forward on 2nd cycle cos of risk of OHSS. My ovaries seem to have gone into overdrive !!!!!

How was the Arsenal v Liverpool game......definite penalty if you ask me !! 

Hellooooo to everyone else. Hope you're all ok ?

...and congrats on all the BFPs....excellent news 

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Ladies it just like when I joined the thread 

Emma Good luck for Sat I hope it all goes well  

Natasha


♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> AliPali said:
> 
> 
> > Natasha...good luck with EC   i have all my fingers and toes crossed for you
> ...


Wow has that ever happened to you before? I hope it all calms a little and things go smoothly on Wed     

I kept thinking who's Kerry? Fingers I am so slow at the mo and I'm totally blaming the drugs 

We are having a BBQ first sign of the sun and DH gets his legs out and the BBQ  
I had my scan and my lining is 11.6 so all good for the thaw Tues   and ET booked in for Wed  

Tanya xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

TanyaK said:


> Wow has that ever happened to you before? I hope it all calms a little and things go smoothly on Wed


Yep, I was at risk of OHSS on our 2nd IVF too but had fewer follies. I always get lots of follies (between 21-28 on previous)....no idea why my ovaries have gone so crazy this time though 

Good luck to you too
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi all

This is a quicky as DH has cooked supper.. yummy, well prick prick ping! 

so sorry i have been a little quiet.. mainly snoozing,  watching over builders etc

Tanya i am thinking of you masses.

o.k I know you all think i am daft as a brush any way so here goes..

please note this is not proven,, just my in depth knowledge of food science.

I believe that our body chemistry makes a massive difference to our bodies balance.  
The night before ET on both my icsi & fet i cooked calves liver Spinach & broccoli. 

it's rich in Iron vit A  & C also washed down with a glass of fresh Orange juice which helps with the absobtion of iron.
the day of txf i ate grilled steak & green salad of spinach & tomatoes .. with a glass of milk. lots & lots of satsumas too.

You may think OI fruit bat      but it's worth trying for two day's 
Oh need to org our get together too.

Sorry for lack of personals.. go girls xxxx      We are on a roll
I asked the Wn what they were doing differntley that was giving them amazing results.. they replied they wish they could bottle & sell it too , sweet also they said that they are getting a lot of bfps with the ladies that have been patience for a long time , which melted my heart.  
Minxy THIS WILL be the one    (spell check not working so excuse my errors)   

Tanya you too, go get em xxxx   ok lovies big hug's have a tip top weekend

Me off to a show down requested by my MIL omg... i just don't need it but hey i married the youngest son, big penalty xxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi guys,

I am writing you all a post to say Goodbye x x  

I'm just finding it so very hard keeping up with you all nowdays and beat myself up when I do manage to write a post, as I haven't managed to get to know the newer Woking girlies and get up to speed on how everyone is doing.  

As you all know, we are attempting our 4th (and last) ICSI in July, and have decided that if this results in another BFN, this will be our 'enough's enough point' and we will go down the adoption route. If this is our destiny, then I have decided that I will pull away a bit from this whole area of the site as I think it is very hard to make the progression from TTC to accepting 'enough's enough'. I think we see so many wonderful miracles of people getting their much longed for and deserved BFP's, that by staying here, I would never be able to make that transition, and would always still cling on to 'maybe someday' (if you know what I mean)
Anyway, I hope to get a BFP from this next ICSI, and hope if so that I will be accepted by the lovely ladies over on the Woking mummy thread  
I will always feel like a Woking Girl at heart   

Many of you were the first people I spoke to when I joined this wonderful site, and I have seen so many lovely people reach their dreams here  

I wish all of you the very best of luck and hope to see many more BFP's being announced soon!!   

I will lurk some times just to see how you are all doing,   but will probably only leave the occasional post. 

Lots and lots and lots of luck to all of you here, you're a wonderful bunch of people and I hope every one of you reaches their dream of being a mummy      

Love Angie x x


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello Everyone

This is just a quick post, I'll do a longer one over the weekend. I can already see that there are a lot of new, or should I say 'old' faces on here so a big hello to anyone I've not met before 

Aneke/Jules, thanks for the AF dance it has worked! Low and behold just as I got the prescription today for Prognova (I think that's what it is called) then the old bat turned up   and with a vengance should I say!...... only 44 days of waiting I might add   So looks like I'll start down regging on the 25 April for my second FET....... I can't wait  

Well, nighty night ladies and lots of love  

Foxy X


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Angie 
Just wanted to send you a big  and lots of  for your next cycle. Hoping that your dreams come true what ever path that may take.

Deb


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Angie

I think your post just crossed with mine. I just wanted to say that I really really hope your cycle in July will be the special one       Wishing you the best of luck and hope you get the much deserved   whether through treatment or who knows even naturally (as Monkey said miracles do happen)!

Take care   

Foxy X


----------



## DollyS (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Angie,

I felt very sad after reading your post, I wish and pray that you get your so deserved BFP this time     .  I wish you all the very best.

Dolly


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh Angie - got tears in my eyes  - gonna miss you hun   but fully understand your decision to move away from this thread   I'm so   that this will be your time                We all hope to see you on the other Woking thread and yes you'll always be a Woking  girl   Going to miss your kind and inspirational posts  

Take care of yourself and your lovely DH   - I hope you will be lurking now and again   

Sending lots of luck and best wishes for July        

Love Jules x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning Ladies -

Angie - we'll miss you honey, wishing you all the luck in the world for your next treatment          You'll definitely always be a Woking girl  

Foxy - glad AF showed her face  

Aneke - hope the showdown wasn't too messy!!

Tanya - glad all is on track - are you taking any time off work for the 2ww? Yes - I'm Kerry   One of the girls on the Woking mummies thread reckons I sound like a pickpocket as I shorten fingersarecrossed to Fingers!!  

Minxy - blimey that's a crop and a half of follies!! Fingerscrossed for EC - keep us updated  

Emma (if you are reading) - good luck for your nuchal today      - I saw Ann H the other day too when I was discharged from WN - she was almost in tears - bless!!

Ali - how you doing?

Am off out to meet a friend for lunch shortly so need to get my butt in gear. Oh by the way I had my 12 week scan through for 24th April (day after my b/day) when I'll be 11+ 6 so that didn't take long!

Love to all you other lovely ladies - catch up later


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello 

Where is everyone today, it's very quiet    I'm so glad AF has finally showed as I am not the most patient of people and waiting for her was driving me    

Tanya - are you getting excited for your transfer on Wednesday? I wish you lots of luck      and look forward to hearing how it all goes.

SBF - how is work going or should I not ask    Also any more news from WN?

Aneke - hope showdown with MIL wasn't too bad.....I take it she's a bit of a handful?! I too married the 'golden boy' and have paid a price for it ever since   ...... to make matters worse my in-laws have quite a large family, with four children in total and they think that a women's sole job in life is to produce off spring......so you can imagine how I've become even more of the 'black sheep' of the family in light of our fertility problems ...... sometimes they get me so annoyed and angry that I   , not that they are horrible people but they are highly critical and quick to judge everyone (as of course they are perfect)!! Anyhow I keep trying to forget about the pressure they apply and just accept that if it is meant to be it will happen.....

Jules - hope you are well? Glad to hear you are giving it another shot  

Fingers - have seen you on the WN mummies thread ..... hope one day I can also join you there  

Well must go, DH is going away with work for three nights to Switzerland and needs help packing, washing clothes, ironing, you name it - you'd think he was going on an expedition to outer Mongolia    

Love Foxy 
xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

Aneke Thanks   Tough I'm gonna think hard about whether or not to try out the liver as I HATE it but as you said if it can make the difference it may be worth it  Rest up hun 

Angie good luck with your ICSI tx and I hope it works this time  

Fingers You made me laugh with the pickpocket message, you would do that   I hope the your sickness is easing, could you imagine having to wait till 24th to have your first scan  Enjoy your lunch 

Foxy I'm so pleased that you AF has shown up and your on the count down to tx 

Bali Where are you?

SBF Did you hear from Woking yesterday?

Tanya xx


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

All the very best to you, Angie, the door's always open if you every fancy popping in!  

I definately have to wait for next cycle - recipient has been found, but her cycle is totally out of synch with mine which is going to take a bit of sorting out. 

Work is horrible - it's so wierd, when I first started teaching I really loved it, but now I just count down the hours until I can go home.  Not sure what I'm going to do yet, I'm looking into going supply but we'll see.  

Hope all went well Tanya! 

Will post again soon, thinking of you all, 

Love SBF xx


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

SHOOT ME!!!!!!  

I'm feeling really down... so here's a hug i am giving to all of you brave lovely ladies.

Tanya.. yay!! roll on Wednesday, everything is going to be magical you'll see xx big kiss!!  xx
Angie... i hope you'll read this.. I had a long old chat with caroline on on Friday (sister at the wn)  she said they are having Brilliant results at the moment with couples who have been trying for a long time & had a couple of attempts so this could be the one    roll on july, chin up   you're in the best hands , they're results at present are 2nd best in the country after Mr T so there is every reason that this next one will work for you 

Minxy go girl you little chicken.. Both you & Tanya I have  agreat feeling about   (hope you both didn't mind my diet suggestion x

Foxy-girl woo hoo  you have past that test then.. well done with the sf.. hope you enjoy the remote control!!   

MIL OUCH!!!! she is just RUDE.. fortunately i have a dh who is sensible enough to see the snideness.. eg she called dh a couple of weeks go & said that i had not offered her a cup of tea and she had been sat down for almost 4 mins.. there fore she no longer feels welcome in our home. along with if dh is out of the house & she calls i say he is out .. she thinks i have locked him in the Celler.. there fore keeping them apart  ggrrr   

Hi Jules & SBF.. Sbf.. my sis IL is a teacher & she like you works soooooo hard like all the time , it's an amazing vocation I am amazed by talented folk like you xx

jules you ok? sweetie??

O.k heres the deal.. when i got my bfp this week i felt very down & guilty (thanks fingers for the kind words)
I was very upset this morning as i had quite a curt response from someone (on another thread).. I understand that on reflection it's hard for others to see a bfp & i nearly lied to say that i had a bfn.   I care so much & wish from the bottom of my heart we could all achieve this.. also my infertility was caused through me be an egg donor (adhesions.. following ec then i lost half my bowel , colostomy 1 ovary & 1 tube removed) nuff said. 

I was not going to post any more, however i want so much to be on this journey with you guy's who helped me through.. my treatment, to offer lot's of warm support hug's  etc xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Its hard when some people are getting BFP's, others are getting BFN, and others are still having the stresses and strains of the unknown - especially when cycling together. 
Congratulations on your BFP and please do keep posting. 

IF is hard and even now its still effecting us even though Amy is here (just had a huge surveyors bill and we won't probably be doing IVF again for a long time  )


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Aneke - I do understand where you are coming from as despite my joy at my BFP after all these years, I still feel for all my FF's going through the pain of infertility. I will never, ever forget how lucky we have been and can only hope that I can continue to be a support to my friends who have yet to realise their dreams    

Deb - so sorry to hear about the surveyors bill   Hope the move goes smoothly, hope you aren't going to be offline too long


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Offline - whats that


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Thank you for all your lovely words guys  
I'll pop in from time to time to 'check up' on you all   

Once again, lots and lots of luck to everyone of you,  

Love Angie x x x


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

Aneke You mustn't feel guilty for your BFP it is a little miracle and we are all so pleased for you. It is hope when I see all the FF girls get BFP's that one day I may end up with a bubba to  


Charlies Mum I'm sorry that you have huge bills coming in and hopefully you'll get another BFP soon x  

SBF I really feel for you,  it's not good when your not happy in work


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh - it's a winter wonderland out there today! What is going on with the good old British weather   DH wants to know if it's deep enough to make snow angels - bless   Hopefully we'll be out making snowmen later with our neighbours 2 boys  

Finally got out on my new bike yesterday - only did a short ride but boy my   is still sore   That's with a gel saddle and proper cycle shorts   It's 12 weeks today that we go away and I'm making a hugh effort to lose all this Tx weight. Managed to persuade a friend to go to a slimming class (she doesn't know about our IVF - but also wants to lose a bit of weight for her hols    ).

Aneke - don't feel guilty about your BFP - we are so happy for you   and it makes it all the more special after reading what you have been through. Stay strong and when you get through this little bit of a downer - your lovely madness will come back and keep us all entertained   Oh and ignore MIL - at least you have a sensible DH  

Charlie's Mum - sorry that you may have to delay things a little bit - bl**dy surveyors   

Angie - see you from time to time   Keep us posted when you start Tx. 

Fingers - can you update me to start in July  

Tanya - excellent lining - good luck for transfer        

Wildcats - hope it's all going well in the US - I'll check out your blog later       

 AliPali, Monkey, SBF, Foxy, Bali, CrazyChick, DollyS, Minxy, Myra, Soulcyster, Gilly 93, Hope Springs Eternal, Daisy, SJx, Charlie1, Karen1975, Angel and honorary members Emma, ChelseaBun, Beanie and Minow - hope you all enjoy your Sunday!

Love Jules x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Anekeuk said:


> o.k I know you all think i am daft as a brush any way so here goes..
> 
> please note this is not proven,, just my in depth knowledge of food science.
> 
> ...





Anekeuk said:


> Minxy go girl you little chicken.. Both you & Tanya I have agreat feeling about   (hope you both didn't mind my diet suggestion x


Hi Anekeuk

Congratulations on your BFP....fantastic news   ....and thanks so much for your good luck wishes and faith that this tx cycle will work...I really hope I can prove you right  

I do believe that having a healthy balanced diet is a good idea, although nothing wrong with having the odd naughty treat though...I certainly don't eat healthy all the time (most of time though !) as I do enjoy Maccy D's, takeaways, KFC !!

Foods rich in selenium is good...iron too and yep, vitamin c helps absorption of iron.

I would be cautious about vitamin A though....if it's in form of beta carotene which is from vegetable eg spinach then that's fine and beneficial to foetus's skeletal growth...however, you should avoid having too much vitamin A in form of retinol which is from animal eg liver, as this may be harmful. I can't stand liver (sorry !) and am very particular about what meat I eat (comes from being a vege for so many of my teens-early 20's !) I do love steak though  However, saying all that, having a small amount of vit A from meat should be fine...it's everything in moderation as they say 

My iron levels are fine but my acupuncturist recommended taking a supplement to encourage healthy womb lining (as well as the selenium)...I couldn't find the herbal supplement he said but I got one in Boots called Spatone...it's a clear liquid which comes in little sachets & I add that to a glass of juice every day (bought a really tastey juice from M&S....pomegranate, blackcurrent & red grape !)

Love, luck & sticky vibes to everyone  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Had a fab 2 hours outside with the boys and a few of the neighbours   Brilliant snowball fight, snow angels and massive snowmen  . Got absolutely soaking wet but excellent fun. Now indoors warming up  

Ta ta again.

Jules x


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Aneke, you really mustn't feel guilty about your bfp - it's wonderful news!  As I think I've said on here before, I think of it as a big queue of babies and each time someone else gets their bfp, mine moves a little closer to the front.  

I haven't read what someone said to upset you, but whatever it was don't take it to heart.  We're all here because we want the same thing, and it's right and natural to tell people when it happens for you.  I certainly find that other's good news gives me hope - I can't imagine how I'd keep feeling positive without these little reminders that it can happen! 

As for your MIL - jeepers!  I think you've done very well not to give her a mouthful, so hats off to your self-control!  

 to you, Charliesmum, sounds very frustrating for you. 

Hope everyone's enjoying the snow.  We've been for a walk in it this morning, stopped for an enormous snog in the middle of a little path surrounded by snow-glistening trees.  It was just like a Wham! Christmas video! 

Love SBF xx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Aneke

Just a quick note to say pretty much what everyone else has just reiterated - you must not feel guilty for the wonderful BFP! On some of my lowest days it has really helped to go on FF and see someone announce a BFP, particularly when I then read their history and usually there has been a long wait to get there! I would like to think that we are all on this conveyor belt, waiting for our turn and as SBF says it is just a case of everytime someone gets a BFP then hopefully it means all us ladies in waiting are one step closer.

So be happy and proud of your amazing news - you deserve it   

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all enjoying this freak weather   

Tempted to go out now and buy some wine for this evening, it makes the prospect of work not seem too bad    but it means I've ended up being a complete alcoholic....... 

Foxy xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Anekeuk said:


> O.k heres the deal.. when i got my bfp this week i felt very down & guilty (thanks fingers for the kind words)
> I was very upset this morning as i had quite a curt response from someone (on another thread).. I understand that on reflection it's hard for others to see a bfp & i nearly lied to say that i had a bfn.   I care so much & wish from the bottom of my heart we could all achieve this.. also my infertility was caused through me be an egg donor (adhesions.. following ec then i lost half my bowel , colostomy 1 ovary & 1 tube removed) nuff said.
> 
> I was not going to post any more, however i want so much to be on this journey with you guy's who helped me through.. my treatment, to offer lot's of warm support hug's etc xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Anekeuk

Please do not let another member upset you  I'm not sure which thread you're referring to and you don't have to tell me (if you do want to then please just PM me rather than on this Woking thread).

Yes, it can be hard to see others get BFPs but ultimately we've all gone through our own journies before realising our dreams so please don't stop posting hun  

Take care....and enjoy your pregnancy 

Lotsa love
Natasha x


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Natasha I've only just read your signature and just wanted to say I wish you the best of luck for your ET later this month. I can see you've certainly not had an easy journey so I really hope you get a much deserved BFP - wishing you lots of               

Love Foxy 
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi Ladies I hope you have all enjoyed the snow today

SBF That sounds soo sweet about you and DH having a kiss in the middle of the snow 

Monkey How are you doing?   

Aneke I hope you are feeling ok, it wouldn't be the same without you   

Fingers, Jules and Foxy  

Starting the cyclogest later tonight again I must say I'm not really looking forward to doing that again,  but it's all for the greater good


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

OMG i see BFP's        i will get back and say a proper congrats later but i was hoping someone could answer this

I have been given a 2 Day transfer on my next treatment plan. I am not going for blasts but want to change to a 3day transfer

Has anyone got pregnant on a 2 day transfer as i think this is way to early to see whether the embies are good or not  ?

thanks everyone


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Crazychick - I had a 3 day transfer, although I think there are ladies on the Woking BFP/Preg board that got pg with a 2 day transfer, try asking the girls on the following link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=128267.0


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Crazychick said:


> I have been given a 2 Day transfer on my next treatment plan. I am not going for blasts but want to change to a 3day transfer
> 
> Has anyone got pregnant on a 2 day transfer as i think this is way to early to see whether the embies are good or not ?


Hi

There is little difference between success of a day 2 and day 3 transfer....both are standard and many women have day 2 transfers, with lots of success.

Have a read of some of the polls on Voting board as I'm sure some of the polls will interest you & put your mind at rest.

Here's one....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=41267.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

thanks ladies


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Just a quickie to say ta-ta for a week as I'm off to visit the folks so I won't be able to log on.  Will be back asap! 

Love SBF xx


----------



## Minion1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi 

I've just started my 1st IVF treatment at the Woking Nuffield.  I started to take my first set of Burselin injections on Saturday 5th April 08 and am also taking Metformin twice a day.  So far I haven't had any symptoms except slight nausea.  I will be on Burselin for 2 weeks and then have a scan and then on Menopur for 2 weeks. 

Can anyone give me any advice on what types of food I should eat,  any good tips and anything I should avoid etc .... 

I am drinking 2 litres of water a day and half a litre of milk per day.  I am also trying to eat a high protein diet,  with less carbs in my diet.  Should I take any vitamin supplements?  The WN have not mentioned anything about vitamins.  Although I have read on this site,  that many women are taking supplements. 

Also I have heard that I should keep my belly warm,  while taking injections,  can anyone confirm if this is benefical?

Thanks 
Cartman


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi chatterboxes, its just taken me 20 mins to read all your posts and now i cant remember anything.
Well hear goes ......GOOD LUCK TANYA AND MINXY sending you lots of     
Angie...will miss you hun   ......good luck wiv your next cycle...please keep us posted  
Cartman...welcome to the woking thread.......hope your first cycle goes really well. Just eat a healthy diet,avoid caffeine and alcholol, r u taking folic acid? There are other supplements that are supposed to help with lining, healthy eggs etc. I take spirilina, agnus castus, co enzyme q 10 and evening primrose but as you can see from my blog i am on no: 5 so will try anything   , I am sure some of the other girls will also be able to advise.
Hope all you mums to be are doing ok, not to much sickness i hope.
I popped into Woking today and saw Ann, she said she had been to see Tash and the boys and said they were absolutley gorgeous. 
I had a great time sat at the Arsenal v Liverpool game. I had to keep my coat zipped up incase i was linched by the Livepool fans surrounding me, they were so noisy. I couldnt celebrate Arsenals goal, just muttered under my breath...YEAH. 
Well i am on count down now, its 2 weeks tomorrow until i start tx, 2 days after my birthday.
Am off this week as its spring break so off to Ikea tomorrow and lots of lunches the rest of the week.
Hope all you other Woking lovelies are well......jules, sbf,foxy,debs,emma,monkey,crazychick,aneke,fingers,dolly,myra, gill and anyone i know i must of forgotten


----------



## Minion1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi AliPali

I am taking folic acid everyday.  I might also look into taking some supplements too.  Thanks so much for your advice.  

Cartman


----------



## DollyS (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks AliPali, Enjoy your week and all the best for the next cycle.   I saw your signature....I am sorry for you, you had a very rough ride all along  , you seem to be a very strong person. I pray that you become pregnant this time and have a health baby (babies)   .

I periods are delayed by 4 days now but  I tested yesterday and its -ve. Every cycle its such a heartbreak  . I will be starting treatment in this cycle  .

Cartman...welcome to the woking ladies thread. All the best for your cycle. I have heard the protein diet helps...but mine was not successful....but there could be 100 reasons for that. This time also I am planning to take protein rich diet.

Hi fingers how are you? Sending you lot of      .

Dolly


----------



## DollyS (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Aneke,

Let those crazy people   go to hell  .....you just enjoy your pregnancy....  and be happy  .

Dolly


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Just popping on to say I had my scan this morning (6 weeks) and we saw one little blob with heartbeat! He/she is tiny at 4mm but apparently that's ok for 6 weeks. We're back in for another scan in 2 weeks when hopefully we will be able to see a bit more clearly     Keep growing little one    

Manic with work so sorry not for posting more but will be back on to catch up on all the news soon and send some personals etc

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

[fly]  Wooohooo well done monkey and little chimp  [/fly]

Ali-Good luck with your tx, text me and let me know when it is 

Tanya-     hope your resting up 

Love to everyone else


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Oooh emma - well done on 12 weeks!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF and the Woking thread *Cartman* 

I'm not at Woking but I am one of the board moderators so feel free to shout if you have any questions 

With regard to supplements, you should avoid taking any form of herbal remedy during IVF treatment as they can react and interfere with the prescribed drugs...most clinics will recommend against them...this includes agnus castus (AC). AC is a potent herb so personally I wouldn't take this when you're having treatment. Also, evening primrose oil (EPO) can be beneficial as rich in DHA/omegas but is best avoided form ovulation onwards, or in case of treatment, from EC onwards ie during 2ww as may cause uterine contractions.

As long as you're taking a good prenatal care such as Sanatogen Pronatal or Pregnacare (or at least folic acid) then you should be fine but if you're interested then take a read of the Prenatal Care board and the Complementary Therapies board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=20.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

....and yes, keeping your belly and back warm and covered at all times can help encourage follicle growth and may also promote womb lining to thicken...try using heated wheatbag or hot water bottle.

Good luck
Natasha

 *to all those who've wished me well*.....EC is booked for early tomorrow morning so I'll let you know how I get on once I'm back & compus mentus !!

Love, luck & sticky vibes to everyone 
Natasha


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello

Minxy & Tanya.. go girls  

Wishing you both lot's of    for tomorrow, Tanya I cried when i had my et aahhhh it's evry exciting so i hope you enjoy every moment (you know what i mean)  
Natasha I am praying for you lot's & lot's too   thank you for all your support too x

Welcome cartman, hello Ali pali and evryone.. buggernuts have to run  will be back later xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Awwww Minxy - good luck tomorrow honey - will be thinking of you                

Monkey - replied to you on other board but well done honey    

Dolly - good to 'see' you. I'm doing well thanks. Let me know your exact start date so I can update the list..

Cartman - welcome to the board. I took Pregnacare through all 3 cycles and am obviously still doing so but no other supps. Like the others say a balanced diet, no alcohol, no smoking, plenty of water and protein are all good. I used a hote water bottle whilst stimming but not after ET.. good luck       

Ali - glad you enjoyed the game even if you couldn't celebrate the goal!! I know how much noise DH makes when watching footie so I imagine that was quite difficult!! not long now till you start, I always forget your b/day is close to mine!! Lots of                coming your way.

SBF - have a good week  

Tanya - nothing else to say but                

How's everyone else?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

*Waiting to start* 

Bali - starting d/regging 13th April
Crazychick - starts d/regging approx 22nd April - EC 21st May
Ali Pali - starting again 22nd April
Foxyloxy - starting d/regging for FET 24April - ET 30 May
Sjx - starting again April/May
Karen1975 - FET April/May
Chelseabun - starting again with ARGC after a lovely holiday!!
Minow - starting again with ARGC
smallbutfiesty - starting again soon
DollyS - starting April/May
Angel1980 
Charlies-Mum - ttc au naturel!! Have fun!!
Charlie1 - start d/regs on 7th March
Julesx - start again July
Angie - starting again in July/August - Holly House
Myra - starting again in summer at Reprofit - Czech Republic

*Clomid*
Daisy 1974

*D/Regging*  
Wildcats in the USA
Cartman started Buserelin on 5th April

*PUPO*     
Tanya Testing 23rd April

*Waiting for 1st scan*   
Anekeuk Scan Date 22nd April

*Congratulations *   
Soulcyster -  EDD 10th October
Emma - honorary member -   It's Twins!! - pg at ARGC - EDD 20th Oct
Beanie - honorary member -   It's Twins!! - pg at ARGC - EDD ?
Gilly93 -  EDD 20th October
Hope SpringsEternal - -   It's Twins!! EDD?
Fingers -  EDD 7th November - next scan 24th April
Monkey2008 - Natural BFP!!! - next scan Date 22nd April - EDD?

AS ALWAYS LET ME KNOW IF I HAVE ANYTHING WRONG!!

Monkey - EDD please!!
Beanie - if you are over here EDD please!!


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Again congrats again to Monkey and Anekeuk   

Angie - sorry to see you go, please pop over every now and again and all the very best for your next ICSI    

Minxy and Tanya - oh my God,EC already  , all the luck in the world sweethearts  

cartman   - i take santogen, fish oils vit C's and a few other pills and potions but no herbal medication. Good luck  

fingers - birthday...... close.....when? No hiding now  

Emma - i am keeping an eye on the ARGC thread just in case i may need its services   Hope you are well?

SBF - did i   at your comment about Wham's Christmas video, bless, the snow was fun though, both me and my husband were out in it at 8am like kids and it was a sunday  

Jules, foxylady , DollyS,Alipali  

sjx  and Bali  - when are you both starting DR?

Well i am starting the sniffing on 22nd April with EC due on 21st May, obviously this is subject to change. Thanks Fingers for mentioning the pregnant ladies Woking post as one lady had a BFN on a 3DT and then got pregnant on a 2 DT   and it looks like we too are going for a 2DT, this does give me a little hope. I was an angel last time i was DR and stimming this time i am not going to be so fixated and try that R word a little more.
Sad thing is we have semi planned round 3 already in our heads, ok my head. We will definitely be going to London ARGC for all the tests and hopefully go to blasts. Still trying to remain positive and hope this gut instinct is wrong and i have just been unlucky so far. BRING IT ON  

sorry if i have missed anyone out loads of   to you all

CC x


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi ladies I'm going to have an early night as I have acupuncture at 8.30 and ET is set for 9.30

Natasha I hope EC goes well tomorrow and you get lots of lovely eggs and no ohss    

Thank you very much for all the good luck messages for tomorrow  

Only one of the four survived the thaw and they put it in the incubator so we won't know till the morning if it is developing  but just hoping for the best, they said they want to put it back either way as even slow ones have resulted in BFP's. I'll let you know tomorrow how I get on   and catch up with the personals 

Tanya xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

and loads of luck to you for ET *Tanya* keeping fingers & toes crossed for your little fighter    

 ​
Take care
Natasha x


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

hello fingers.. scan is booked for the 22nd at 9.30, woo hoo please up date me/us 

dh watching the football, so have Little time to write 

Tanya a gorgeous little beanie all ready to come back to you sweetie    hope the acu goes well (you brave soul) Always remember you are in the best hands, they are a wonderful team & hoping that all the magic is with you tomorrow  

Minxy.. also   this will be the one.. hold that thought..big hug's x

Cartman, you asked about supp's.. you're clearly getting some good advice, me personally i was/am taking pregnacare which i started 3 months prior to treatment, drinking plenty of milk usually a big fat banana shake, & lot's of protein too.. oh also lots of green vegetables.. because i love them  

I hope everyone is really well.. hello crazy chick, Ali, foxy dolly Jules Charlies mum & sbf.. oops hope i not forgotton any one.
will do personals tomorrow.. I'm drifting off to the land of sweet dreams.. oh and the times sodoku xxxx  

Fingers i think you're fab !!    again good luck tomorrow minxy & Tanya xxxxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks Aneke - don't know what I did to deserve that but nice to know anyway


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Just a quick one from me as DH is celebrating Liverpool winning the football (sorry AliPali   ) It was a great game but by the end I had to hide in the kitchen and not look   it was very tense!

Good luck Minxy - keeping fingers, toes, arms, legs and anything else I can cross for you        Rest up afterwards ready for ET.    

Tanya - you have a little fighter there so good luck for transfer tomorrow - you're in nice and early so then you can get home and put your feet up and relax         Got everything crossed for you too    

Monkey - fab news on your scan -        

Got to go...............................................

Love Jules x 

PS Emma if you're lurking - well done on being 12 weeks and the results from the nuchal scan


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning

Kerry-EDD is 20th Oct, but they will probably be here early   any news on your nuchal yet  

Crazy-Hopefully you wont be needing ARGC     

Jules-Thanks honey, yes its starting to feel a bit real now and again    how are you getting on  

Tanya-    im sure that one will be THE one IYKWIM  


I saw Tash and the boys and they have grown so much they are so chatty in a baby way and smiley too    Tash lent me her doppler and she found both babies heartbeats which was a relief


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma - my nuchal is 24th April.. glad you got to see Tash and the boys are doing well.  

Tanya/Minxy - good luck this morning ladies           

Crazy - like Emma says you won't need ARGC


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Sorry I've not been too good at keeping up with things but work is so horribly busy at the mo, with no time for sneaky ff on the computer.

Monkey, Well done on your natural BFP, I'm so pleased for you , and your scan sounds positive good luck now    

Ali, good to hear your starting soon.  Are you on the short protocol?  Whens EC scheduled for?    , it has to be our turn Ali surely 

Gilly, my friend, where are you?  Hope everything is going OK with you? Give us an update when you can    

Aneke, Congratulations on your BFP as well  , its such wonderful news, and good luck for your scan    

Angie, your post made me cry , I'm so sad to read that your leaving the thread, but completely understand.  Good luck with your last cycle,    , your in my  .

Emma, congratulations on getting to 12 weeks and that the Nuchal scan went well.  How are you feeling?  Where are you booking to have your babies?  Good luck    

Tanya,  Thinking of you today    

Minxy Good luck for EC today    

Sjx, when do you start your treatment, thought it was soon?

Dolly & Cartman, welcome to the thread and good luck    

Hi to everyone else, Fingers, Jules, SBF, Crazychick, Foxy, Wildcats, Gill and anyone else who I've missed.

As for me, I'm starting d/reggs on 13th, so here we go again.  Feeling a bit anxious about this cycle, maybe because its number three, who knows?  My DH feeling really positive, so trying hard to be the same.  Decided to take three weeks off work over third cycle as works so busy so i can focus on us, and our little embie.  DH got the 2ww off so may go away somewhere?

Any way, thinking of everyone even though i can't always log on every day

Love Bali xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

Just a quick one 
Thanks for all the lovely messages it means a lot to me 
Well my embie survived the night and didn't lose ant cells  it hadn't gained any either but hopefully is working away now that it is back where it should be 

Natasha I hope it went well today and you got some lovely eggs 

Tanya xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Excellent news Tanya....I think you've got a strong little fighter there !!

Congratulations on being PUPO !!

Sending you loads & loads of positive thoughts & sticky vibes

   

I'm feeling ok thanks...sore, bloated, tired but generally fine....and we got 30 eggs. High risk of OHSS so drinking & peeing lots to help prevent it...hopefully won't have ET postponed...if I'm ok then will be alright to go ahead. Now waiting to see how many fertilise !

Good luck & take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

30 eggs - WOW!!! Go Chicken 
(I felt [email protected] and I got 4!) Hope the water and pee works 

Just popping by to say  before we move tomorrow - can't wait!! WE HAVE CARPETS!

TTFN
Deb


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

YAY - well done girls     

Congrats Tanya on being PUPO!!! 

Well done Minxy - 30 eggs   keep drinking water...  

Deb - good luck with the move and      to Amy - gosh where has the time gone!!


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Tanya    think of growing seeds pma YAY!!!   congrats honey this is marvelous.. rest up chill drink plenty.. (gosh listen to me) sorry   I pretty much lay in bed & red trash.. for most of the day & did little bits over the next couple of days.. quite sure you know the score so no   

Nat.. yay!! also.. 30 eck you must be sore, I prodeced a neat & cozy dozen & was in agony.. i swear.  BUT well done you  
I am pretty sure you are very clued up on all this stuff   so just wanted to give you a big hug  

  

Debs good luck with the move...  you stressed? The reason i ask is I love moving.. weird.. Carpets fab.. enjoy them   Me nuts yes.. also just awoke from a nap so have a limited energy level until rug rat rises froms hers.. then hell breaks loose . play play & more play till six.

Dh away tonight so apprentice for me.. Dh has just put a tv in our bedroom so will no doubt be asleep after.

Hope evryone else is well & enjoyoying the sunshine.. off for a cup of tea 

A xxxxxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Tanya......sending you lots of   and    for your embie 
Wow Minxy... 30 eggs wot a bumper crop, r u sure you werent a chicken in a previous life, good luck with the call   
Monkey and Dh.......so glad your scan went well, bet on r on cloud 9  
Bali.......good luck with your next round of tx, my EC should fall around the week of May 5th as i am on the short protocol.......sending you lots of    ....third time lucky
Debs....hope the move went well.
Jules.......i couldnt bear to watch the penalty on Tues, i was so gutted but i hope Liverpool get to the final and win, dont want man u or Chelsea to win   
Emma.....wow 12 weeks already, gad Tash and the boys r doing well, have you heard from Elly recently, i know she had started having scans?
Enjoying my week off, Ikea yesterday and lunch with a friend today who has 8 children   
Off to practice my foxtrot and cha cha cha.........see you gals later xxxxxxxx


----------



## Minion1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Thanks for the advice.  Am now on Day 5 on the Burselin injections,  but am not getting any symptoms.  Is this normal?  I can't remember what the Nurse said.  If am right,  do you feel really tired etc when you are on the next set of injections (Menopur and Burselin).    Am getting worried that the treatment might not be doing what it should be,  because I feel normal.  

Thanks 
Cartman


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Cartman & hello everybody 

mmmm I personally don't remember any symptons myself.. not too much help there i'm afraid. 

However there are loads of lovely ladies here who will be happy to help, would like to add though that i'm quite sure everything is working just fine.. feeling normal is good, I do know of friends that have pmt on the druggies.. so hang in there. Hope that help's 

better go eat.

love to all 

back to do personals later xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello everyone

Gosh I don't know where to begin.........it's taken me half an hour to read all the blogs since I was last on here!! Unfortunately I've been away so haven't had a chance to log on in days  

Tanya - sorry I didn't get a chance to wish you luck before your ET but I'm so glad to hear you have one strong fighter on board. Remember it only takes one. Sending you lots of       

Minxy - well done girl! Here I was thinking I was great for producing 14 which pale into insignificance.....you'll have to tell me your secret    I can't imagine how sore you are, I felt as if a horse had kicked me repeatedly in the stomach! Anyhow, fingers and toes crossed that they all fertilise well       

Aneke / Fingers - hope you pregnant girlies are well and enjoying your little bundles of fun growing inside    How is the mornign sickness Fingers?

SBF - hope you have a good break with the folks? 

Ali - Ikea what a fab place I'm very envious......hope you've managed to buy most of the shop?   Not long now until you start again I believe?!

Debs - best of luck with the move and try not to get too stressed  

Dolly - Hope you are well. Sorry to hear about your -ive result. I did one recently which was probably my millionith test (or at least it felt like it) and every time my heart sinks when I read the 'not pregnant'......still hopefully this means we are getting ever closer to the 'pregnant' day   

Bali - Good luck with cycle number 3. I am hoping that is a lucky number as this will also be my third cycle. Who knows maybe we'll have lovely BFP's to report back on   - Anyhow look forward to hear how you come on, I think you start downregging a week or so before me (I start on 24 April)

Jules - hope all is well with you  

Fingers - I've got my plan back from WN and I start down reg on the 24 April with ET currently scheduled for Friday 30th May (just thought I'd let you know for updating my details). I am trying to be relaxed about this one but am secretly pooing myself at the prospect of allowing my 6 lovely frozen beanies  to be grown to blastocyst as I am so worried about none of them making it - then get annoyed with myself for being negative  

Ladies - just a general question, how long in general have you taken off work around ET time? The reason I ask is because on my last FET I only took the day of ET and two days after, then had the most stressful time at work over the 2ww.......I am sure that is not the reason for my BFN and I'm somewhat loath to try and book two weeks off everytime but was curious to know your thoughts on the subject?

Well must dash, DH returning tonight from Switzerland and I haven't put the cooking on......he won't be very impressed with no food    

Love to you all 
Foxyloxy XXXXX

P.S. Hello to anyone else I might have missed!


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi 

Forgot to say a big warm WELCOME to Cartman   :-  

Love Foxy


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

I know that it has been ages since i posted last, there are so many new girls that have joined the thread since i was here last, its great to see that it is so busy again.

Firstly Fingers, well hun, you know that i am so pleased for you and dh, i am so happy that things worked out for you both and delighted to hear that things are well and you and bubs are both fine  

Ali, hello hun, so pleased to see that you will be starting again soon hun, excited for you and dh  

Bali, nice to see you to are going again, i am hoping that this is the one for you   

Julesx, well dear, hows things with you, hope that things are good and that you are getting ready for your next go   

Tanya, well done on your ET today hun, praying for your little embie    stay strong hun  

Emma & Beanie, congrats to you both on your twinnies, its wonderful news, i am so pleased for you both and well done Emma on passing 12 weeks, i knew you both could do it   hope that you both have a trouble free pg.
Great news on the progress of Tashs twins  

Monkey, well hun, all i can say is i am so so so pleased for you both, this is the most wonderful news, have a wonderful and happy 9 months  

Well done Minxy, on a super amount of eggs, wow go girl, thats amazing, looking forward to hearing your news on going to blasts, its the one hun   

Well sorry if i havent mentioned anyone, but like i said its been ages, goodluck to all the newbies and everyone else, i do miss posting, but have my own issues and as i am not a woking girl anymore, feel it is not appropriate to post anymore, but just wanted to wish you all well

Luv Myra xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Myra - so lovely to see you post      You will always be a Woking girl even if you are under another clinic - you're still on my list honey  

Foxy - thanks , am doing OK, MS seems to be easing off although it still takes me by surprise sometimes!! Will update my last list as soon as I have finished this post. All these April starters, spring is a great time to start tx, I was told that success rates are higher at this time of year so it's all good. Try to stay positive hon, it's not easy by any means but it can't but help.        I originally planned a week off after EC but changed my mind near to the end of that week and took another week, I'm glad I did as my job is quite stressful and if I had got a negative result I know I would have blamed the stress. I know other ladies have preferred to be back at work and kept busy but for myself I just couldn't have focused on anything!!

Cartman - I was headachey on Buserelin and a hormonal witch (poor DH) felt fine once I went onto Menopur. For my 3rd cycle I was on Gonal F to stimm and felt awful on it so I think everyone is different.


Alipali - your friend has 8 children   - doesn't she have a TV


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning my lovely ladies,

Gosh two posts in two days, a new record for me 

Fingers thanks for the lists and keeping up to date Hun.  Glad the morning sickness is starting to pass .  Whens your Nuchal scan booked for?

Myra, you will always be a Woking girl like fingers said.  Do pop on from time to time and keep us updated.  Hope everything is OK with you, feel free to off load in a PM if you want .  Would of been nice to have another meet up, to catch up, take care Hun.

Foxy, How are you?  I have always taken two weeks holiday over the 2ww, as my job is stressful as well and wouldn't want to blame the -ne result on going back to work.  I usually catch up with friends, do coffee, do lunches and have a nice relaxing time.  This time round my DH has taken holiday time over the 2ww so we will prob go somewhere in UK to chill for a week.  This is my 3rd cycle and i feel a bit anxious about starting and going through it all again.  I think these feeling are perfectly normal.  Good luck    

Cartman, When I'm on Burserelin, i don't get much symptoms in the first week, but by the second I'm feeling very tired and have a headache from hell/migraine, so i would enjoy the symptom free days , and don't worry, I'm sure your body is starting to shut down nicely. 

Ali, I'm really pleased we are cycle buddies, roll on the treatment   .  I love IKEA, and find any excuse to go over to the Purley Way store and stock up on things.  Thinking about it, i haven't been this year , shock, horror, any nice things in?

Tanya, congratulations on being PUPO       

Debs good luck with the move 

Well wasn't it a lovely day yesterday?  I spent the day in the garden, catching up on weeding, and getting the boarders ready for the spring planting.  Going to get back out there today.  Whats everyone up to?  Love and hugs and        to everyone,

Love Bali xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

Natasha I hope the call was great news today on how your *30* are doing I hope they are strong ones that you can take to blasts    

Myra It's is great to hear from you and please post more we would love to hear how you are  

Bali Glad you got out to do some gardening I'm itching to do some but I'm staying well away!

Aneke Thanks for last night it helped me a lot   I hope you and little bump are well x

Cartman Sorry it has taken so long to get around to welcoming your Welcome and good luck  I have never had any side effects to burserlin just put on weight with it 

Fingers Hi hun hope you and bub are doing well?

Emma Congratulations on 12 weeks I'm soo pleased for you  

Jules How are you doing?

Foxy I'm just taking three days off in this 2ww as I would drive myself bonkers  

Ali Not long at all till you start come on triplets   

SBF Hope your having a nice break and come back feeling all refreshed  

My sister has been induced so hopefully having her baby today  

I'm just being a lazy  again today and might do some shopping tomorrow (this is the life) 

Tanya xx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Ladies

HELP! I was having a really nice night with DH when the phone rang and it was his younger sister who has just announced she is pregnant (she is 28 and has only been trying since Jan 0!! Well you would have thought someone had just called to tell me my mum had died or my sister had been involved in a car crash, my eyes welled up with tears and my heart sank   .......... Why Oh Why could I not just be happy for her, am I evil to feel this way?! Strangely enough I don't feel any jealousy or envy when I read BFP's on this site, probably because I know that the ladies on here will have gone through hell and back to get their BFP!

What makes it so hard is his parents then called and told him she was frustrated it had taken 4 months......am I being unreasonable or is that not a tad insensitive to tell us that!! Of course the lovely MIL is now on cloud   and no doubt we will be invited for endless family renunions to celebrate his sister's pregnancy!! 

Feeling very low and down and angry with myself for not being happy for her   

Foxy X


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Awwww Foxy - I know exactly where you are coming from. My brother and SIL have a 15 month old son and complained that it had taken them 6 months to fall pregnant (despite knowing we have been trying pretty much since we moved in together 15 years ago!). It isn't evil at all to feel the way you do, I think most if not all of us on here have felt like this at some stage.. it's only natural, particularly when people are so insensitive. 

I'm like you, I was never happier than when I heard of my FF getting their BFP's because I knew that they understood the struggles and frustration of IF and that they would never be as as insensitive as some so called friends and family! 

Don't be angry with yourself honey, it's a natural feeling and the rawness of it will pass ( I adore my nephew and he adores me   ) Once MIL has got off of cloud 9 she will realise how unfair she is being and hopefully be a little more tactful. 

       

Tanya - hope your lovely embie is snuggling in nicely         Am doing well thanks  

Bali - do you fancy coming round and doing my gardening   

Hope all you other ladies are doing well


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Right - where do I start!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cartman - I've been rubbish too - sorry - welcome to the mad house  

Tanya - woohoooooooooooooooooooooooooo PUPO - lots of                      

Minxy - wow 30 eggs - ouch that must have hurt   - hope the call was good today        

Myra - sweetie   don't dessert us. Not long until you start again   Lots of        

Bali and Ali - cycle buddies         twins and triplets   Wishing you both sucessful cycles  

Foxy - ditto to what Fingers wrote - we've all been where you are so don't feel bad - you are human and it will hurt when you hear that it only took 4 months and they are complaining it took so long. My SIL has just announced that she is pregnant again with her second child and it does hurt when MIL goes on about - even though she knows our situation   Chin up chuck - you'll be there soon  

Aneke - talking of MIL's - hope yours is keeping her gob shut  

Crazychick - this is the one for you too - you won't need the ARGC        

Charlie's Mum - how was the move?   to Amy for tomorrow - where has the year gone   Hope she has a lovely day  

Monkey - how you doing? Has it finally sunk in yet? 

Where are you Gilly,  SJx and Dolly?

Hello Angie and Wildcats  

Ok on Monday I finally joined a slimming club with a friend and got the shock of the century - can't believe how much weight this Tx lark puts on - I'm the heaviest I've ever been   Just been kidding myself that I hadn't put much on by wearing baggy winter clothes but now spring is here - need to get the summer clothes out  It's 11 weeks on Sunday to our hols so I'm going to be very strict with myself with what I eat and do more exercise. So I did aerobics on Monday night, watched the football on Tuesday   , me and slimming buddy did a 3.5 mile brisk walk on Wednesday and did it again tonight   - this time we even jogged some of it   Night off tomorrow as picking DH up from Heathrow. Playing netball Saturday morning and going to the gym in the afternoon. Bike ride on Sunday. 3.5 mile walk/jog before weigh in on Monday night   Phew - knackered myself out just writing that lot   Plus as DH is away lots over the next few weeks I'm also walking to and from the station. So I'm hoping to shed one and a half stone before my hols        

Ok - off to bed for me - night night all  

Love Jules x 

PS Catch up with Minxy's news on the "Peer Support" thread - well done Minxy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Jules x said:


> Minxy - wow 30 eggs - ouch that must have hurt  - hope the call was good today
> 
> PS Catch up with Minxy's news on the "Peer Support" thread - well done Minxy


Thanks hun 

Embryologist is going to call tomorrow to say whether go to blasto or have day 3 transfer with assisted hatching....but I'm going to call later today to see how they're doing...I hate all this waiting !!!

Still feeling very sore and bloated but hoping I'm keeping OHSS at bay !

Lotsa love
Natasha xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Minxy - fab news - 14 is a great number - really hope you get some nice juicy blasts             . Hope that things settle down soon and you feel less sore. The waiting is the wrost part isn't it. Sending you lots of          and


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

The Loooooooong post i just wrote has gotten lost in cyber space..   

Hows everyone fixed to come here next Saturday at 2pm.. to eat cake & blame the drugs for wight gain    
seriously i have put on shed loads through the treatment.

Minxy       well flippin done go go go 
Tanya .. any time  

Foxy sweetie.. I really empithise with you on this one, It's difficult, & we have all been there.. i was a little upset when one of the nct bods said 'oh will try for another in Jan.. announced she was pregnant in Feb!!! flippin eck ... More to the point 'she' having SEX!!!!    i suggest you go and treat yourself  

Bali.. MIL  aaaghhhhhh

Have to go.. thinking of you all.. sorry for the lack of personnals  (i'm crap) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Fingers could you kindly help me org next Sat.. ta xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

Aneke Just so there's no confusion what date are we looking at Sat 19th? Not sure how I'm set for that yet but I will let you know ASAP 

Foxy I know what your going through it's not easy and I felt bead for feeling that way but it does ease with time  

Natasha I hope the call was good news and it's all looking good for blasts 

Jules I hope you get to your target weight before your holiday


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Aneke - sorry I can't do the 19th but don't worry about me we can always arrange another time. Let me start a list for people to copy and paste though.

*Water/Cake Date at Anekes on 19th April at 2pm*
Aneke

Please copy and paste and add your name to the list if able to make next Saturday.

Jules - I feel like I've done a marathon, just by reading your exercise plans for the week  good luck with the weight loss - you go girl!! My exercise plan is to get up from the sofa and make a cup of tea instead of getting DH to it!! Think he's getting fed up of waiting on me hand and foot now!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks for still asking after me girls 

Embryologist wasn't calling today but I like to know what's happening for peace of mind so I called them earlier.
We've got 10 x grade 1 (6 at 4 cell), 3 x grade 2 and 1 x grade 3 so we're pretty pleased with that and thinking positive.
She's pleased that we've got lots of grade 1's and most at 4 cell stage as well (3 were at 3 cell and 1 at 2 cell) but she did say she checked them early so the other lesser celled ones could well increase today as wouldn't have been a full 2 days when she checked (they like between 2-4 cells on day 2).  It's looking good, so far, to go to blastocyst.  We're hopeful but don't wanna get too excited just yet !
Hoping and praying we've got some fighters in there ! 

Hope everyone's doing ok ?

Tanya...PUPO lady...how you doing  


Love n luck
Natasha xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

Thats great Natasha Keep going embie's   I'm doing fine thanks just trying to keep my mind off it all for awhile (easier said then done!

Aneke I spoke to DH and we have plans on the 19th sorry   xx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello ladies

This is just a quick one as I'm going out shortly. Thanks so much the kind words - Fingers, Tanya, Jules and Aneke.....it is nice to know that I am normal for having these feelings and not a complete beast! Strangely enough it is amazing what 24 hours can do and a glass or two of vino    I now feel really positive about my next cycle and have accepted that if I keep trying to compete with others (i.e. friends and family who are getting pregnant) I will only end up more depressed and down as it just means I am applying yet more pressure to myself which is stupid......I just have to accept that we are on this roller coaster which we may one day come off but I just don't know when and I don't know the outcome. Anyhow thanks again guys for cheering me up   

Jules - your exercise programme has made me feel faint just reading it and guilty for sitting on my fat    You seem really determined, so go girl and I wish you the best of luck in getting to your goal weight   

Tanya - how you doing? Are you symptom spotting yet   ...... I know it is hard to keep your mind off it at times but I have a good vibe about this one - wishing you lots of        

Charlie's mum - hope your move was not too stressful and you are feeling a bit relieved. 

Ali, Bali, Crazychick - how are you guys doing? Am I right in thinking that you will or are cycling this month so can hopefully be my cycle buddies  

Monkey - how are you enjoying your pregnancy? Are you still in disbelief? 

SBF - are you still at your folks? Hope you have had a good time  

Fingers - bet you are still sitting on   and so you deserve to be after 15 years of trying. I really admire your perserverance and determination!

Aneke - I just read the posts about meeting up and unfortunately will be in Egypt on the 19 April, hopefully sunning myself    - obviously don't delay on my account but I only hope if you do meet up that there will be other occasions on which I can attend.

Well must go now ladies, hello to anyone else I might have missed off - Dolly, Crazychick etc

LoL Foxy
xxxx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Just a quick one to stop us going over to page 2  

Diet and exercise regime going well - actually have more energy than normal   Maybe that's because I've given up vino   and I'm not in a daze all the time   My tipple now is a small amount of either gin or vodka (less than half the size of a pub measure) in a large glass and topped up with slimline tonic with ice and a slice  . Still gives the impression that you're having a drink but no chance of a hangover  

Right off to do a bit of house work, put my lottery, go for a long walk with DH and then a healthy dinner of salmon and steamed veggies mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Tanya and Minxy                     

Have a good weekend all,

Jules x


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

GO JULES.........     Keep shaking that  

OK I will let everyone throw in the mix dates for water down gin..

Foxy i sincerely hope you're feeling better, remember honey this is not a race but it's the end result that counts//    Hark at me!! One non alcoholic shandy and i'm quoting wisdom  

Tanya.. stay with us girl.. it's going to be fab!! i'm thinking of you lot's  

hope everyone is having a lovely weekend xx  we have just returned from lego land woo hoo!!

Axx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Aneke - I can't do anything on a weekend now until Sat 3rd May  

Foxy - glad you are feeling more positive   

Tanya - Are you going mad yet?    

Minxy - see you are going to Blasts - wishing you all the luck in the world for Monday     


Hope everyone else is doing OK!!


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Morning girls   Having a lazy hour watching the Marathon in bed   DH brought up Museli and orange juice for breakfast in bed mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm It's inspired DH to do the Windsor half marathon in September. He did the London Marathon in 2005 but has been unlucky the past 3 years and hasn't made it through the general ballot. He's off to Guildford shopping in a bit so when the London Marathon 2009 opens at 12 noon - I have to register him and he wants me to enter   Only problem - if I got in and he didn't - I wouldn't hear the last of it  

Right off to get showered, finish my washing and ironing and then off to the gym. Weigh in tomorrow   I should get myself a weight loss ticker - then I can see how well (or badly   ) I'm doing. So how do I go about getting a ticker?

No lovely snow this morning   Last week was such good fun  

Minxy - I did post on the other thread - but just want to say on here good luck for tomorrow        

Tanya - hope you're not going   yet        

Ta ta for now,

Love Jules x


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

Hello Just a quick one as I don't know if I go more   being on here   I hope you are all well 

Jukes I'm glad DH is spoiling you  

Hi Fingers  

Aneke Hun thanks for all you positive energy it's getting through 

Well I don't think I'm going too crazy yet (or no more than usual)  been trying my best not to stress about stressing as it's my middle name  No signs just started getting a throbbing pain in my lower abdomen  and sore (.)(.) for a few days but I'm sure that is the bum bullets as I had that pretty much straight away.

Oh I know what I wanted to say My DH bought me the film Star dust as I wanted to watch it and is worth watching if anyone is renting a movie this weekend (no I'm not renting out my copy I know it sounds that way) 

Tanya xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks ladies. Feeling very _very_ nervous as tomorrow approaches  

Good luck to everyone.....and special sticky vibes to Tanya  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Hope you're all having a fab weekend? Have just got back from M&S in Camberley, I had told DH I was just going to pop there to look at holiday clothes, of course 3hrs later and with arms full of bags I returned.........amazing what a bit of retail therapy can do   

Minxy - wishing you the very best of luck for tomorrow      - I am so excited to hear how your blasts come on. I too am hoping to have blasts with my next FET. Anyhow, best of luck and hope this is the one  

Tanya - you're in my thoughts, I hope you are not driving yourself too   - I've just realised I will be on holiday when you test (!) so before I forget here are lots of good luck vibes            

Jules - you are making me feel very bad when I read your excellent diet, here's me having a fry up this morning, washed down with chocolate cake at M&S, and I see DH has bought yummy red vino for tonight   .......I promise I will be eating healthily and no more alcohol from April 24 when I start DR 

Aneke - how are you and your little beanie doing  

Fingers - has the MS passed yet? At which hospital will you be having your baby? Are you getting more excited as the days pass   

Charlies Mum - are you settling in well to your new house?

SBF, Ali, Bali, Dolly, Crazychick - where are you

Well I best be off now, unfortunately the boring chores of cleaning, washing and ironing are calling!

Love Foxy 
xxxx

P.S. I can do pretty much any Saturday after the 3rd May.......


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Minxy....good luck for tommorrow     looking forward to your PUPO post   
Jules......wow you will be well skinny for your hols.......you go girl. I have managed to lose a stone its been really hard though   
Aneke.......i cant make that Sat but possibly could do the 3rd May as DH away. Hope you had fun at Legoland.
Foxy.........i also find it very difficut when friends and family announce birth news, i had to visit a friend last week who has just had number 4 and could tell that she would have rather not had another one, she kept saying 'i dont know how it happened, we were using the withdrawal method".......der   ........chin up girlfriend it will be your turn next.   ....have fun in Egypt....just watch the food especially the salad, i was so ill when i went last year  
Myra........dont leave us, you will always b a Woking girl......hope you r ok   
Tanya...hope you r ok. When do you test? Sending you lots of  
Hi Fingers,Bali, Crazychick and all you other Woking lovelies.
I am just getting ready to probably watch Arsenal getting beaten by Man U   
Hope i dont fall asleep as babysitting last night and my 9 month old neice got me up at 4.30, 5.30 and then both of them up and wide awake at 7..........yawn yawn
Hope you have had fun weekends.
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

Natasha Hopefully they will be top grade blasts they put back tomorrow     Thanks for the sticky vibes 

Ali I test on St Georges day the 23rd, well Arsenal have just gone 1-0 up so DH is bouncing round the room 

Foxy Ahh thanks and have a great hol, when are you off?

Back to work tomorrow which I'm pleased about, but dreading at the same time


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

I am never going on holiday again - I've missed so much on here!  

A few personals: 

Hi Cartman, welcome!  

All the very, very best for tomorrow, Tanya - I'll be thinking of you.            

30 is brilliant, Minxy!        

I don't think I've 'met' you before, Myra, but hello!    

Bali and Ali - I think I may miss out on cycling with you but here's some  ! 

I absolutely know what you mean, Foxy - keep the faith! 

So sorry I can't make the 19th, Aneke and a huge congratulations! 

Hello to Crazychick, Charlie's Mum, Monkey, Gilly, Dolly and anyone I've missed. 

Nothing new from me - I have to call WN on Tuesday to find out if the recipient has accepted me as a donor, and then we just wait for AF so we can get going (at last). 

Love SBF xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

SBF Did you have a good holiday apart from missing us all  I hope you are feeling a bit better about work


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Just a quicky.. heloooo 

Minxy.. Tip top chicken  wishing you and your blasts & dh all the     sticky vibes for tomorrow.. 

Tanya.. so pleased you're going back to work.. it will definately keep you a little more sane.. & less  
Sbf.. wlecome home  

Jules.. I hate you.. & also very proud of the diet guru!!

lego land was fab!

got to go.. sorry
back tomorrow

sorry i have not said hello to everyone... foxy fingers how you doin 

Quick question.. does anyone know when it's safe to have sex  (5weeks & 4 day's).. thats not since last sex girls  

Sweet dreams xxxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Evening ladies - quickie from me tonight as I am struggling to keep my eyes open..!!

Tanya - hope work manages to occupy your mind during the day, sending you lots of         Already told you 23rd is a lucky day  

Minxy - lots of       to you too - hope you have some lovely blasts to choose from tomorrow.

Aneke - Dh is on a nookie ban until after 12 week scan - I'm sure it would be perfectly OK but I just feel happier that way   not that it's easy   How come when you can't have it you want it and when you can have it, you can take or leave it  


SBF - hope you enjoyed your week away, good luck for Tuesdays call      

Foxy - thanks for asking, ms is passing although I still get caught out occasionally!! Decided on Royal Surrey Guildford and am getting more excited as the 12 wk scan draws nearer  

Jules - did you manage to register for the Marathon? I got up too late again this morning, every year I mean to run it but something wrong with my alarm clock   
You can get a ticker by clicking on someone elses ticker or going to www.tickerfactory.com and follow instructions, cut and paste the BB/Fertilityfriends code into your profile.

Hope all you other lovely ladies are OK... Cut and Paste below for Date you can make a meet.

Sat 3rd May
Fingers

Sat 10th May 
Fingers

Sat 17th May
Fingers

Not that I'm sad and don't do anything at the weekends or anything!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Just popping by to say "I'M HOME"!!! Back in our dry post-flood house and surrounded by chaos!

Wanted to say  to Minxy for tomorrow and  to everyone else.
Sorry no personals but struggling to stay away 

TTFN
Deb


----------



## tracy6 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi everyone, Dont know if any of you remember me but have not posted anything for ages and ages due to house move having no internet,and lots happening with us treatment wise!! well let me start by saying abig  to all of you with  
and lots of sticky vibes to anyone on 2ww.
As some of you may recall we were going threw lots of tests to become egg doners but we fell at one of the last hurdles with our something levels being to low which had before been fine( sorry for the something levels but my brain is not working ) so anyway after seeing the doc again we decided to try a flare!!! we only got 4 follies we had ec on mon 7th and they got 2 eggs then we had the phone call tues to say 1 had fertilised and to go for et wed 9th it was a three cell!! i think thats ok dont know if that is good or bad but i think it must be ok or they would not have done et anyway we test on 23rd so keeping everything crossed and    
love tracyxx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Good Morning 

Tracey good luck and congratulations on being PUPO        

Jules your exercising and diet sounds like its going good girlie , when are you starting again?

Debs, well done on the move 

SBF, hope you had a good holiday, sorry to hear you won't be our cycle buddy, we'll miss you 

Fingers, glad to hear your feeling better.  My friend had her babies at the Royal Surrey and had a really positive experience.  Good luck for 12w scan, when is it?

Minxy,         for today

Anekeuk, How are you feeling, any symptoms yet?

Ali & crazychick, I'm hoping its our turn, some      for us.

Tanya, hows the 2ww going     and     for your little embies to snuggle in.

Foxy, its sounds like your all shopped out, have a great holiday

As for me,  I started D/regging last night finally!!  I'm relieved to be started again, putting on my positive cap, as this time it is going to work  .  Busy week last week so couldn't log on and check up on you all, day off today, so catching up around the house, then off for acupuncture this evening.  I'll check my rota and see which Saturday I'm off as would like to catch up and put faces to names.

Take care Love and Hugs Bali xx


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Morning

Hello, Tracy6 - welcome back.   for this time!

Sat 3rd May
Fingers
SBF

Sat 10th May 
Fingers
SBF 

Sat 17th May
Fingers
SBF

Holiday was lovely, thank you - I went to my Mum's salon and was completely rennovated, so I now have nice nails and peachy skin!  

I'm still not happy about work, but I think I'll stick with it.  Although it's stressful, I'm sure not being able to pay the mortgage would be worse! Hopefully maternity leave will be on the horizon by the end of the year, so then I can say   to it anyway! This half-term is very short and next week is only three days (I'm doing the NUT strike on the Thursday, then we have a training day on the Friday) so it's just a matter of not going completely   before the summer. 

Have a super day,  SBF xxx


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Woah, easy there - nearly fell onto page 2!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blimey   

SBF - it looks like you and me are Billy no mates on those Saturdays in May!! 

Bali - well done on starting d/regging       


Tracy - welcome back and well done on being PUPO, I'll add you to the list when I get a sec...       

Deb - glad you are in - even if it'll take a while to get things sorted. Hope Amy had a lovely 1st birthday  

Minxy - well done on being PUPO also


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Can't be on long as I have lots to do before my hols! Went to WN this morning to collect my injections, swabs and drugs for DR (I start on 24 April). Strangely enough when I was there I found myself looking around the room wondering to myself as I looked at the different faces - could she be Jules, SBF, Bali, Ali, Dolly, Crazychick, Minxy etc...........now I've joined FF I will be wondering if someone sat right opposite me is one of my FF friends   

Anyhow, listed below are the dates I can make

Sat 10th May 
Fingers
SBF 
Foxyloxy

Sat 17th May
Fingers
SBF
Foxyloxy

Tanya, Minxy and Tracey - congrats on being PUPO - sending you lots of        for test day. Minxy how did you come on with going to blasts, I'm dying to hear??

Fingers - glad to hear all is well. When is your 12 week scan? Wishing you lots of      for that and a special big  

Jules - hope the diet is still going well  

Charlies Mum - glad things are a bit more sorted now and happy 1st birthday to Amy

Bali - hopefully this means we are cycle buddies together   and can enjoy the lovely 2ww at the same time - are you on the long or short protocol? 

Aneke - thanks for the words of wisdom girl, you're dead right it is not a race - the outcome is what counts......just hope I can ever get to that outcome  

SBF - I understand where you are on the job front, I too have a hefty mortgage to pay so can't afford to just pack it all in (though very tempted at times   ) Hopefully if we both stick it out a little longer we will be on maternity leave by the end of the year    

Hello to anyone else I might have missed - Dolly, Crazychick, Myra, Monkey etc. 

Love Foxy 
XXX


----------



## Minion1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi 


Can anyone tell me if it is better to drink mineral water instead of tap water, while on IVF treatment?  And should the water be in a glass bottle and not a plastic bottle?  I have heard that Zita West suggests this in her books.  Am D/Reg at the moment and am on day 10 and have been drinking 2 litres of tap water and occassionally mineral water.  Am really worried that I should be drinking mineral water from a glass bottle.  What would you recommend? 

Thanks 
Cartman


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Cartman

That is a good question and not something I've previously thought or worried about. I don't think it really matters too much whether you drink tap water or mineral water, although mineral might be better. With regards to out of a glass or plastic bottle, again I would not worry too much which one. I found that with my first IVF, probably because I wasn't sure what to do/expect I was actually more relaxed and just ate / drank as normal and got a BFP (though sadly this ended in missed m/c). However with my FET I was so determined to be 'perfect' that I went overboard and probably got myself too wound up about everything I ate/drank! I think the morale is everything in moderation, so just try and relax. As long as you eat reasonably healthily and avoid these big no go areas - i.e. caffeine, alchohol and smoking, you should be OK.

Hope this helps a litte? Love Foxy  
XX


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Cartman - I would say the important thing is to drink plenty of water, whether it is tap water or bottled water. I know there have been studies that say water from a glass bottle is better for you as the plastic bottles use chemicals in their manufacture. Mind you, the way I look at it is that chemicals will have been used to sterilise the glass bottles and if you are drinking tap water it will have been chemically treated to get rid of nasty bugs. I think as long as you are drinking at least 2 litres of fresh water a day then that is the important thing.

Foxy - I know what you mean about sitting in the waiting room wondering if anyone is a FF, I've now met quite a few of my FF's but it was odd at first not knowing if you had been gassing to someone on here the night before and then you are sat opposite them in clinic the following day!! My 12 wk scan is Thu 24th April, which is the day after my birthday and I can't wait!!    everything is OK and I can start shouting it out from the rooftops!! 

SBF - stick at it hon - you WILL be on Mat leave soon


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

*Waiting to start *   

Crazychick - starts d/regging approx 22nd April - EC 21st May
Ali Pali - starting again 22nd April
Foxyloxy - starting d/regging for FET 24April - ET 30 May
Sjx - starting again April/May
Karen1975 - FET April/May
Chelseabun - starting again with ARGC after a lovely holiday!!
Minow - starting again with ARGC
smallbutfiesty - starting again soon
DollyS - starting April/May
Angel1980 
Charlies-Mum - ttc au naturel!! Have fun!!
Charlie1 - start d/regs on 7th March
Julesx - start again July
Angie - starting again in July/August - Holly House
Myra - starting again in summer at Reprofit - Czech Republic

*Clomid*
Daisy 1974

*D/Regging*   

Cartman started Buserelin on 5th April
Bali - starting d/regging 13th April

*PUPO*     
Tanya Testing 23rd April
Tracy6 Testing 23rd April
Wildcats as of Friday - in the USA
Honorary Member - Minxy - Testing 25th/26th April

*Waiting for 1st scan*    
Anekeuk Scan Date 22nd April

*Congratulations*     
Soulcyster - EDD 10th October
Emma - honorary member - It's Twins!! - pg at ARGC - EDD 20th Oct
Beanie - honorary member - It's Twins!! - pg at ARGC - EDD ?
Gilly93 - EDD 20th October
Hope SpringsEternal - It's Twins!! EDD?
Fingers - EDD 7th November - next scan 24th April
Monkey2008 - Natural BFP!!! - next scan Date 22nd April - EDD?

AS ALWAYS LET ME KNOW IF I HAVE ANYTHING WRONG!!

Monkey - EDD please!!
Beanie - if you are over here EDD please!!


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all - just popping on to say hello as realise I have been very quiet for the last week - too much work which was annoyingly getting in the way of more important things like FF   

Congrats to Tanya, Tracy and Minxy on being PUPO - sending you both loads of   

bali - well done on getting started on dregs - it's definitely going to be 2nd time lucky for you    so you're right to feel positive - they know so much more about your body and how you will respond this time round 

Not long now until Crazychick, AliPali and Foxyloxy get started again - sending you loads of   

Cartman - re the water, I have heard that re water in glass bottles but I have also heard that filtered water is better so I generally stick to that at home - and it is much cheaper. As fingers says I think the important thing is to drink lots of water rather than what sort of contained it comes from. I had a consult with Zita West a few years ago and she didn't mention this at all.

Jules - hope the exercise regime is going well. Did you/dh get into the marathon?

Sorry if I have missed anyone - just so many posts to catch up on - hopefully will be around a bit more now work is less busy. Next scan is next Monday -    that all ok and he/she is growing as should be. If that goes ok I may start to believe it (am still a bit in denial at the moment - definitely in self-protective mode). I may even give Fingers a edd after that   

xx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi there

I won't do personals as I am sooooo out of touch but just wanted to say hello to anyone who remembers me and to to those I haven't met before!  Anyone mind if I re-join you all?

Monkey - just wanted to say how happy I am for you, how fantastic  

Fingers - lovely to see you on Saturday - went home feeling so happy and positive.  Great to meet DH too- sorry if we bored you to death with QPR!  Thank you for keeping me in the list not sure if the FET you mention is this time or last time - where has the year gone  

For those that don't know me, I was at Woking for ICSI treatment last March but it was cancelled after ET because of mild (but bloody painful!) OHSS.  Had a few personal issues since and as a result still haven't had my FET but glad to say things are are much better now, and if fingers crossed my frosties make it, I am hoping to start this cycle with a medicated FET.  AF due tonight/tomorrow!

Is anyone else doing a FET at Woking at the moment.  I was speaking to the lovely nurse Sue when I went for my bloods and she was saying they are havoing great results with FETS at the moment so keeping everything crossed that continues!

Anyway I spose I had better do some work!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Karen - that's this year!!!   blooming QPR!!   DH enjoyed meeting you too, he likes anyone who's a QPR fan!! Glad you are feeling positive, hope AF arrives soon and you can get going again..


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks mate  .  I was just checking - I didn't know if I had been on the list all that time!  Not that it would matter either way as it's right   !  Babies and QPR - two of my favourite subjects - I was in my element


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

you have been on the list all that time - I just updated it as necessary!! 

I bet I can guess who the QPR themed new baby card will come from


----------



## SJx (Apr 25, 2005)

Hello everyone!

Just popped in to say hello and to wish you all lots of luck with your treatment.

I am starting my second cycle next week. Start D/R on the 24 April. I have been on metformin since day 1 and have felt pretty grim! Popping into Woking on Tuesday next week for a recap for the injections, can't believe it is over a year since the last one.

SJX


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

Tracy We'll be testing on the same day! Good luck I hope you get a BFP  

Bali Congrats on getting started again!  

Monkey I hope baby is doing great at your scan on Monday    

Karen Hi, I'm on the 2ww after having Med FET not sure of the result though  good luck  

Natasha I hope them blasts are doing great and you'll be having a double BFP next Fri    

SJ Good luck starting D/R on the 24th

Aneke How are you doing hunnie, your very quiet, it's not good I miss you    Good luck for your scan     

Fingers, Ali, Jules, SBF and lovely ladies  and hopefully meet up with you all soon xx


Sat 3rd May
Fingers
SBF
Tanya

Sat 10th May
Fingers
SBF
Foxy
Tanya

Sat 17th May
Fingers
SBF
Foxy
Tanya

No symptoms from me all is quiet on the western front 

Tanya xx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello everyone

Well, I'm counting down for my holiday now, can't wait especially as work is really annoying me but then again what's new  

Tanya - in case I don't get a chance before I depart lots and lots of luck for test day        - I hope to read some good news when I return! PS I noticed you pasted the dates, when you could meet up, but copied the old ones without me on  

Fingers - glad I'm not the only one who has wondered about all the people sat around me at WN   , next time I go I think I'll ask the person next to me if they are on FF......just hope they don't think I'm   Happy birthday for the 23rd April (same day as my sister) and also wishing you lots of luck for your 12 week scan       

Karen - hello   I will be doing a FET at Woking this month, am due to start DR on 24 April and hopefully embryo transfer on 30 May - so with any luck we can be cycle buddies  

SJX - hello and best of luck with your treatment. 

SBF - how is work going? Any news from WN?

Hello Jules, Ali, Aneke, Bali, Dolly, Crazychick, Minxy - by the way Minxy how did you come on with your blasts?

Well that's all for now folks. Better go as lots to do! Hopefully I'll be able to post again one last time before I depart for sunny Egypt, just looked at the weather forecast and it is 38c!!!!  

Love Foxy 
xxx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow - there's a lot of chatter on here today   and lots of positive vibes from everyone       

Tanya and Minxy        

I've just got back from a 5 mile walk/run (more walking than running at the moment but getting there   ) so it's a shower and early night. I'll do proper personals tomorrow night.

Progress report on weight loss   Did a 3.5 mile walk last night before the slimming class weigh in   ...................... I've lost 3.5 pounds this week and got "slimmer of the week"   I'm so chuffed to bits - still a long way to go but I'm determined to get this weight off before starting again in July        

DH is in Switzerland all week so a quiet week for me   Couldn't get registered for the London Marathon as the web site just kept timing out and now the first part of registration is closed   But it opens again on Monday at 9am - so I'll be at my computer - ready and waiting  

Night night all  

Jules x


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning Girls

Jules (Slimmer of the Week), i feel tired reading what your doing .  Well done though your working really hard, and great weight loss.

Tanya, hows the 2ww going hun?  Are you back at work or have taken the time off?   

Foxy, I'm on the Long Protocol, so 2 weeks of down regging them hopefully move onto stimms.  I also sit in the waiting room wondering if i know anyone.  It seems really strange that we could be really friendly on here then sit in silence in the waiting area! Shame we can't have a signal, like wearing a coloured badge if we are on FF so if you see it we can ask each other .  Anyway have a fab holiday.

Ali, Crazychick,Sjx, Cartma, my fellow cycle buddies, hows it all going?  Can we have some dates for EC and ET, so we can see when we are on the 2ww?

Hi to Fingers, Myra, SBF, Minxy, Dolly, Karen, Tracey, Monkey, Aneke, Gilly, Beanie and anyone else I've missed 

I'm now on nights so won't be around for a couple of days, missing you all already,

Love and hugs Bali xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey ladies

Thanks for still asking after me 

We managed to get 2 good expanding blasts transferred on Monday so really pleased.  Sadly no frosties as most embies stopped at morulla and the other 2 blasts were taken to day 6 but weren't good enough quality to freeze  but hey, keeping fingers crossed that this WILL be successful !  Amazing really when you think out of 30 eggs we've ended up with just 2 blastos but that's nature for you !  Now just the dreaded 2ww (test week on Friday)


Anyway, loads and loads of luck to all of you....    
Take care
Natasha


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Minxy......sending you lots of    and    for your 2 blasts.
Hope everyone else is doing ok.
Karen...great to have you back....we have missed you   
Bali......hope dereg are going well......my estimated EC is May 5th ET 7th May...... so not long. So i should be in the waiting room at least 3 times the week of the 28th.....so will keep an eye out for any familiar faces.   
Congrats to all you PUPO girls, Tracy not long to go for you....i have evrything crossed.
I am back at work this week....yawn yawn....but have got Fri off..........need to get my bush trimmed for Mr R and then off to the hairdressers to zap those grey hairs. 
I will be celebrating my birthday on Sunday...21 again LOL   
Love to you all
Ali xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

Foxy I'm sorry hun!  I scrolled down the list quickly and cut and paste the first (or what I thought was the first one) I have changed my last post with you on it   Thank you for the good luck message, have a great holiday  

Natasha I'm sorry that you didn't get to freeze any but hopefully the best two that they put back will bring you great news on test day  

Ali Happy birthday for Sunday 21again  

Bali I took the first three days off but I'm back to work now! It going ok so far not too crazy, no real symptoms. I hope D/R is going well 

Jules Well done your doing great, I have got to shift some weight soon I have put on loads this TX 

Fingers Thanks for the update   Hope the sickness is gone 

Aneke where are you?


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello

Not good from WN - first recipient has refused me as a donor as she is blonde and I'm brunette, so now they've asked another one who will get back to them on Friday but basically if no-one's lined up and ready to go in time, we won't be able to go ahead this cycle either. 

DH has announced that he wants to call the whole thing off.  I've had a cry. 

SBF xx


----------



## Minion1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi everyone

Thanks for the advice about mineral water or tap water.  I've decided to carry on drinking tap water and sometimes mineral water.  I'll also go and get a filter at the weekend.  

Am on day 16 of D/Reg.  Does anyone know if you are D/Regging and have not had an AF during D/reg,  before the first scan,  will my treatment plan change? I spoke to the WN and they said I would probably need to stay on the Burselin for a little while longer.  But I was wondering if this will then affect the dates booked in for Stimms and EC and ET.    Am hoping not,  but I have a sneaky feeling that it will ....

Hope you are all well 

Cartman xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

SBF I'm sorry    that you'll still be able to start this time and DH has changed his mind about calling it off    

Cartman It possibly will change your dates, but hopefully your AF will come very soon


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Girlies..
Can't c & Paste.. but the 3rd is perfect for meeeeee   can't do the other too boooo 
Sbf.. there's no way of writing this but that sucks.. i'm so sorry... here's a big fat hug    bet she's not a real blonde (Fool)    

Tanya.. yay.. hellooo how you doing.. you sound very sane   how are you doing it!! well done   the end is in sight. The first week is the hardest.. i'm on the end of the phone if you ever need me  xx

Jules.. go go  go  
I am very proud & jealouse of you x
Ali happy birthday   

Fingers you ok? When is your next scan?  

Things are great here.. Scan is booked for Tuesday.. the usual fears, but fingers crossed everything will be ok. mmm what are the chances of twins?? that's a thought too xx   

Bali hope you get lot's of day time naps.. My bestest friend is a copper & she really suffers on nights .

I will back tomorrow with my new mouse from ebay so i can stop losing mails woo hoo xxxxxxxx
Hope everyone is ok
Sbf  you're in my thoughts x


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello guys

Yes I know I said yesterday that would probably be my last post before going on holiday this Friday but I just couldn't resist another one  

Ali, Bali, Crazychick, Sjx, Cartma, Karen - so pleased you will be my cycle buddies. I can hardly believe that time has come around again   I have decided to eat and drink whatever I fancy on holiday and be good from April 24 when I start DR. Probably a stupid question but do you think it matters that I haven't been eating a healthy diet and have had alcohol most evenings prior to starting DR? If I ensure I eat healthily and drink only water from the day I start DR should that be OK.......   I just can't face a holiday eating lettuce leaves and sipping water only   

Tanya - remember even with no symptoms it can still be a  ! I had absolutely none, last June, and nearly fell over when I saw the words pregnant. I was so convinced it was a faulty stick I proceeded to rush out and buy another 4!!!! Sending you lots of       

Tracy & Minxy - congrats on being PUPO   Also wishing you both the very best of luck on your test day      - I hope to come back from my hols and see 3 BFP's    (Tanya included)

Aneke - where have you gone   I hope you are OK  

Jules - well done girl on the weight loss you are making me feel even more guilty  

Fingers - hope you are doing well and best of luck for your 12 week scan which will hopefully be a lovely birthday treat too   

SBF - I'm sorry to read your post, I really really hope that you get a recipient very soon. Don't give up hope, it will happen. Also maybe DH will come round. Is there any reason why he has changed his mind? Anyhow, I send you a big   

Minxy - two blasts is great news, I have read that blasts have up to a 50% chance of implanting so the odds are very good! 

Well, I am off now. Hope you won't all forget me when I'm on my hols  

LoL Foxy
XXXX


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi there

Thank you all for lovely welcomes - it is great to be back   .  Well AF arrived bang on time so phone Woking yesterda and they are sending out my tx plan.  I am so excited but a little nervous too - just hoping my frosties survive and I actually make it to the 2ww this time!

Bali - good lucj for the d/r - really hope this is your time

Tanya - not long to go now hun, although I'm sure it feels like a lifetime     

Foxylady - would love to be cycle buddies - I'll let you know my dates when I get my tx plan through.  For what it is worth, I think you are fine to eat and drink while you are away.  I'm sure being happy and relaxed will be far more beneficial to you than a bit of salad and water. Have a great holiday anyway.

Jules - well done on the weight loss, that is fantastic.  I wish I had half your willpower!

Minxy - brilliant news about your lovely blasts - wishing you lots of luck   

Ali - I missed you lot too.  Wishing you all the luck in the world for your upcoming cycle.  I really really hope this is your time    

SBF - I am so sorry to hear that you may not be able to go ahead this month   .  Will keep everything crossed for you that it works out with the other recipient  

Anekeuk - good luck for your scan on Tuesday


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Sorry Fingers - I was so busy trying to make sure I remember all the new names, I forgot to say   to you   .  Thanks for the PM   .  How is the ms now - still catching you unaware??! xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Karen -     How can you forget me!!    Ms seems to be OK today thanks   

Foxy - have a good holiday  

Keep adding your names to the meeting lists ladies and we'll see who can make what dates before deciding. 

SBF    hope you get good news from the other recipient     

Hello other ladies


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Remember me ...  as I haven't posted for a while now.
I just popped on to wish you all much success in your treatments and hope that 2008 is a year of BFP's. DH and I decided to move across to the ARGC and start D/R in a couple of weeks. 

I hope that you are all well and sending   and   to everyone!

Jules xxx


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Jules - come back and see us soon! 

Very best of luck at the ARGC - hope this is your year too! 

Love SBF xx

Brief update - DH has got his mojo back and we're going to carry on, although I've decided not to call WN on Friday as we're going to have a day out with our god-daughter and I don't want anything to spoil that as I've been looking forward to it for weeks (Paulton's Park - whoppee!!)

I went to a supply teaching agency today for a chat, which was brilliant.  I'm going to see what this half-term brings, but it may well be adios.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Jules77 - been wonderign where you were!! Good luck at ARGC, they seem to have had some fantastic results recently for ex Wokign girls     Let us know how you get on hon  

SBF - Glad hubby got his mojo back and the agency sounds promising too - enjoy Paultons Park with goddaughter and keep us up to date..


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Good afternoon ladies  a quick hello to the following

Minxy - all of our implantation vibes are coming your way hun and  so  TanyaK of course, damn there is someone else and i have forgotten   but have some of this        

Jules77 - good luck at The ARCG - i will be transferring if the 2nd one does not work  

SBF - have fun out with your god daughter - hope things work out at the clinic soon  

Foxy - have a great holiday i am exactly 2 days in front of you as i started DR on 22nd April  

Karen - sounds like you will be about 2 weeks behind me in the tx plan good luck  

Cartman - by all accounts like you to have AF before they do a baseline scan, if AF does not sure consider POAS  

Alipali - happy birthday for Sunday   and good luck with the FET

Bali - you are not a police officer are you - shift work?? when do you start to DR again??  

sjx - another very close to me for DR, i am 2 days in front of you - good luck  

Fingers monkey and anekeuk - hope you are all well 

and Jules   hope you are well too  

So day 16 and i start DR on Tuesday 22nd i am off to Woking tomorrow about 330 to pick up my prescription and start buying me some drugs    - just in case i see anyone around i will be in a very sexy black trousers and white shirt as i am an oscifer of the law  

Sorry if i have missed anyone

Love 

CC x


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

Jules77 hello, I know I said it all in the PM but the best of luck for this treatment     Please keep popping in  

SBF That is all round great news, enjoy your day Fri  

CC Good luck for starting on Tues  

Karen Good luck with your FET, it all seems more real when you get your plan  I'm doing ok   though time is dragging 

Aneke  Good luck honey       

Hi to everyone I have missed xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Tanya - how's it been being back at work? Well done for breaking the back of the 2ww, not long to go now... hope youa re just about managing to stay sane    Are you taking any time off next week? 

Crazychcik - good luck with starting next week, sooooooooo many people cycling at the moment, I'm finding it hard to keep up!! Ohoh girls we need to be careful, otherwise the long arm of the law might feel our collars  

How's all you other ladies doing?


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Ladies.. sorry for the lack of communication.. Natasha & Tanya   

Guy's I don't think i am pregnant any more, will know more later s i am going for a scan.
yesterd ai did a test for our memory book (to keep) (weird i know)   any way Bfn.

i would be six weeks now so that's not right.. weird though still have v sore boobs & tiredness alll the signs & no AF But i'm putting that down to the cyclogest, the Wn have said it sounds odd .. as af should have come!!

MOre later, any ones 2 pennies worth would be appreciated.

Sorry for the me me mail.  also Just to let you know.. I am absolutley fine 

lots of love to you all xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Aneke - hope it's just a faulty test      Let us know how the scan goes


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks honey.. think we both know .. it's doubtful but hey 
More worried about dh than me 

Your flying by..


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Aneke.......hope the scan goes ok...thinking of you both  
Jules77.........sorry you r leaving us but please keep in touch, wishing you all the best at the ARGC...  
Minxy, Tanya and Tracy......hope you gals are doing ok  
Good luck to ALL the girls starting treatment or already started, think its going to be busy on here lets pray    for lots of BFP
I am off today YIPPEE...just had my bush trimmed, god the wax was HOT and off to the hairdressers at 3.
Hope you all have a good weekend, thanks for all my birthday wishes xxxxxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ali 

         have a good one!!


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Ali hope you have a fantastic birthday xx        

xx

will be back later with personals


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

Aneke Have you done just the one test? Isn't there a blood test that could be done before Tuesday , so you know   tahtis all going to be ok x

Fingers No I'm working all next week joy!

Ali Enjoy your trip to the hairdressers


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm sorry to be bringing such bad news but Aneke had a scan and there is no heart beat  
Aneke I'm so sorry, I don't know what to say. It is such a cruel world. If you need anything please call whenever. Sending all my love to you, DH and Chutters


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

oh Aneke   This is so unfair esp after such a long journey. I am so sorry sweetheart


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

So sorry Aneke  , take care of yourself & DH 





Good luck to everyone else......and my cycle buddy Tanya    


Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I couldn't get back online yesterday   


Aneke - so, so sad to hear your news      . Sending you lots of      and thinking of you and DH.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Natasha you too        How are you doing?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Tanya - have you been good   Or have you been tempted by the peesticks already?
Really hoping that my birthday proves to be a lucky day for you


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Tempted but so far staying away from them  How are you and little one


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Tanya going to keep an eye on you    

xxx


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

So, so sorry to hear your news, Aneke.  Lots of   to you and your DH. 

Will post properly soon, 

Love SBF xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Tanya     step away from the peesticks - although I can't talk as I tested 12 days post transfer!! We're OK thanks - met Oskira and Tayla for a coffee today which was lovely ...... (oops watch out the peestick police ~cleg~ are here   )


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Aneke - I'm so sorry to read your news    Please take care of yourself and DH


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Aneke, I'm so completly gutted for you    , hang in there darling, we are all here if you need us,

Love and hugs Bali xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Cleg I saw your one of our new mods ^beware^   I'm pleased with that (so easily pleased) 
Fingers and Cleg I promise not to test tomorrow but no promises after that  

Aneke if you get your internet sorted   and thinking of you


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

yes you be good hunny  

xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Ali [fly]*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!*[/fly]


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Opps, I can't read properly so it's a bit late but...

Happy Birthday, Ali!

Keep away from those sticks. Tanya!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Staying clear off them


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ali -                  

Tanya - we're keeping an eye on you   That's a pretty flash happy birthday post for Ali - Hope I get a flash one too  

Cleg - welcome as new mod for the Woking thread, we are all sane, rational and non paranoid women on here    

Aneke - still thinking of you honey     Hope you get internet sorted soon so we can support you. If you are on AOL like me, there has been a problem but got it sorted with tech support in 5 mins, something to do with them being taken over by Carphone Warehouse? 


Hope all you other ladies are doing well, off to Guildford in a bit for shopping... talk to you later xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Aneke -  so very sorry to hear your news hun


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

fingersarecrossed said:


> Cleg - welcome as new mod for the Woking thread, we are all sane, rational and non paranoid women on here


hhhmmm of course i believe you 

xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Just in case I get carried away on Wed either way  this is for then and if I'm around I'll do another Wednesday
[fly]*Kerry*[/fly]


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Awwww thanks Tanya   - you are just showing off now though   I can't do big amazing smiley things but you know that I'm sending a big fat positive, full of hugs and good wishes smiley back to you       

Cleg - so glad you believe me


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Good morning ladies
I'm in shock, excited and scared at the same time I gave in and tested early it a   for me please stay little one    

Tanya xx


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Just posted but it seems to have disappeared   

OMG Tanya you are pregnant        amazing news Congratulations


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations Tanya !!    

Take care
Natasha xx



Crazychick said:


> Just posted but it seems to have disappeared


You posted it on the Edinburgh thread ??! I've now deleted it from there !


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

OMG, OMG, OMG              , well done Tanya - am absolutely over the moon for you and DH!!! Will update the list when I get home tonight!!     Wishing you lots of love and a happy and healthy pregnancy        definitely have to meet for a water date now!!  

Minxy - are you holding out            for a great result from you too!!


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> Congratulations Tanya !!
> 
> Take care
> Natasha xx
> ...


How the hell did i do that?    thanks Minxy hope you are well hun?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Crazychick.....you were obviously living up to your username this morning   

I'm doing ok(ish).....not feeling so great this morning if I'm honest...keep thinking migraine on way which is sure sign of AF's appearance for me on natural cycles and has been same on all our previous fresh IVFs too.  I'm trying to ignore it in the vain hope the niggles in my right temple will disappear   No other symptoms ie no sore boobs, no real cramping, zilch, nada, (which I KNOW means absolutely nothing ).....but then no spotting/bleeding either which is a good sign for me (although could be that the Gestone is actually doing the trick rather than cyclogest/crinone which don't for me !)......I usually get full flow bleeding by 10/11dpt (of 2 or 3 day transfer) and last cycle had full on bleeding and migraine by 8dp3dpt......I'm 7dp5dt today 

....SO I'm trying to stay as sane and positive as possible.....and counting down to test day....4 more sleeps !    

Fingers crossed that some of the Woking good luck rubs off on me 


Love, luck & sticky vibes to all
Natasha xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Just on my lunch break so a quick one 
Thanks for all your lovely messages 
Natasha      that you are next


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Aneke i am so sorry to hear your sad news, my thoughts and prays go out to you both


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Thankyou girls for all your fantastic birthday wishes. I had a fab day and got lots of lovely pressies. Drank a bit too much red wine though HIC HIC
Tanya..great news, bet your on   
Minxy...i have all my fingers and toes crossed for you honey   
Kerry....hope you have a fab birthday on Wed         
Hi to everyone else.
Will try and pop back later.
Love always
Ali xxxxxxx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Aneke -    - i was so sorry to read your news. Lots of love to you all at this very sad time xx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

First of all massive congratulations to Tanya     - that's such great news 

Minxy -    that you are next    

Ali - glad you had a great birthday and that enjoyed a few drinks before you get on the wagon for tx

Hello everyone else - hope you are all doing ok. 

We had another scan today and all seems to be well with our little miracle - he/she has gone from 4mm to 17.9mm in 13 days! - we have another scan booked in for 2 weeks as I know that I will go   if I wait another 4 weeks for my 12 week scan. 

xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Monkey - great news on your scan - are you having your next scan at Woking too? Have you got an EDD yet?

Ali - so glad you had a lovely day, thanks for the bday wishes!!

Tanya - still so, so pleased for you.... did you do the test with DH this morning? I bet it's been torture trying to keep it quiet at work today   

Minxy - stay positive hon      for a great result for you.. 


Love to all you other ladies - back shortly ....


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Monkey Congrats on your scan I'm glad it went well   Good luck for your next scan

Fingers Yes DH was right next to me I kept it covered with the instructions then I took it off the two of us just stood there with our mouths open not doing anything  I told one of the girls at work as she has been my rock we just stood in the kitchen of the nursery hugging 

Ali Glad you had a good birthday 

My scan is booked in for May 7th ooh how thats going to drag


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Tanya - Awww bless, how lovely, It's just the most wonderful moment!! Glad you can share with someone at work. Will you tell anyone else yet ( family etc?)


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Yes some close family and friends know, they are all really pleased. It's all so strange 

How are you doing have you still got the sickness?

So are we still having our water date? I can do any of the suggested dates


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Yes water date is still on - I am free any of the Saturdays in May except the last one.. I can't recall who else could do what date, I'll trawl back and find the last post and repost it and see if we can't get this thing off the ground!! 

Sickness had eased off considerably but have been pretty nauseous today, I think that's more lack of sleep than anything else though!! Isn't it strange telling people, so far the only people that know are my parents, brother and SIL, best mate and work colleagues (not through choice!)

Anyway time for me to hit the hay, congrats again sweetie


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Tanya - WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO it's a     Soooooooooooooo happy for you and DH   

Minxy - lots of         Keeping everything crossed  

Ali - glad you had a fab Birthday - we went out for Sunday lunch and had far too much wine    Back on the wagon - again  

Monkey - wow - your little one is not so little now   4mm to 17.9mm in 13 days - that's brilliant  

Fingers - so how are you going to celebrate your Birthday? 

Only one pound off this week at the weigh in so have to up my exercise regime as it's only 10 weeks to my hols  

DH is away again   

 everyone    

Love Jules x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning Ladies 

Tanya - is it sinking in yet?  

Jules - well done on losing another 1lb - a pound a week is a good steady weight loss and you are more likely to put weight back on if you lose more than a couple of pounds a week, slow but steady does the trick   No plans for my b/day, so tired by end of day, prob come home from work and fall asleep and wake up spluttering about 830 like I've done for the last week!! Plus we have our scan earlyish on Thurs morning so will have to be up early then..  hope DH is not away for too long  

Good luck to the ladies starting d/regging today


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

TANYA!!!!! woo hoo... yay!!!!! I am jumping for joy here in sunny Woking (or Poking as i like to call it what with all the lovely polish folk xx

Je suis back!!

Thabk yo uall for the lovely messages.. we'r efine happy and it's all cool.. Back on the vino pate & ooh shellfish  yummy xx
  bloody hell though woke up Saturday Morning (minor hangover through all the catching up!!   & turned to DH and said oohh can we have ago at ivf next month & he said yes!! so now his magic seed & my magic egg will be hooking up for a date in June xxxxxx (Mr R said cool) I never thought i would do it again but hey....

Natasha you ok.. hang in there   thinking of you alot xx


Hope the bithday was good Ali.. 

Sorry for the rushed mail

Got masses to do.. you're all great  Fingers thank you heaps & i hope you're enjoying all the pampering xxxxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Aneke - good to see you and glad you have a plan of action in place     Glad Mr R agreed too!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

Aneke Glad to have you back  and thats really good news that your starting again soon    

Tracy Good luck for testing tomorrow    

Natasha I hope your doing ok? The best of luck for Fri     

Jules You are doing great! Well done

Fingers Your 12 week scan must be coming up?

I've added the list of dates that I found sorry if it not the most up to date but if anyone fancies it add you name to the dates you can do 


Sat 3rd May
Fingers
SBF
Tanya

Sat 10th May
Fingers
SBF
Foxy
Tanya

Sat 17th May
Fingers
SBF
Foxy
Tanya


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Tanya, that's wonderful!    Lots and lots of congratulations! 

Welcome back, Aneke, and good for you for getting straight back on it!  You're very inspiring!  

All the very, very best to you for Friday, Minxy - let's hope that Tanya's luck rubs off on you!  

I'm now waiting for AF - shooting pains in (.)(.) which I've never had before, so that's wierd.  AF should turn up tomorrow on a 28 day cycle, so hopefully she will and then I can get started, if WN have found a recipient.  

Shall we discount 3rd May as Foxy can't make it and the rest of us who have signed up can make the other days anyway? 

Sat 10th May
Fingers
SBF
Foxy
Tanya

Sat 17th May
Fingers
SBF
Foxy
Tanya

Hello to the rest of you lovely ladies - looking forward to meeting some of you soon! 

Love SBF xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Tanya - yes scan is on thursday morning - am excited but apprehensive too,    everything is OK and I can start to tell people my news as I don't think my too many doughnuts excuse will hold for much longer   Thanks for finding the list. Come on ladies add your names, don't be shy!! 

SBF - hope AF turns up shortly and WN have got a lovely recipient for you       

Got home from work to a lovely bouquet of flowers from hubby as he won't be around much tomorrow due to work   Off for an early night, and a snuggle with DH and Mork!! Very romantic  

Talk to you guys later


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Just a quick one.................. If I'm in the UK on either date for the meet up - count me in. I'm supposed to be going away with work sometime in May but haven't sorted dates out yet. I'm always last minute  

Just checked out Elly's blog and she had 2 blasts transferred on the 18th and they are back in the UK. Good luck Elly and Chris   Lots of                      

Minxy and Tracy -        

Did 4 mile jog/walk tonight - feel very pleased with myself  

 everyone    

Jules x


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning Girls

WhoooooooooooooooooooooHoooooooooooooooooooo Tanya my girl on your BFP, I'm soooooooo pleased for you       , now stay safe little one  

Natasha lots of         coming your way, hang in there 

Cleg,  Welcome to our thread 

Ali,  Wishing you a belated   Sounds like it was a good one 

Fingers,    for today.

Monkey, well done on the scan hun, that all sounds very positive doesn't it?    

Aneke  , thinking of you  

As for me, I've got my baseline scan on Friday, but getting very worried as no sign of  .  Will they want to postpone that scan does anyone know?  This has never happened before, with my previous cycles .  Usually by now I've got nasty headaches, tiredness, hot flushes etc etc, but this time nothing!!!!  So it makes me think that my body isn't responding to the Buserillin as it should?  I remember the nurse saying to me last time that all those symptoms are a good sign that your body is shutting down?  Which is why I'm worried its not working?  Sorry to go on, but really worried cause this might be our last cycle?

Love and Hugs Bali xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

bali - i think they'll still do the scan, they did with me and without having bled my lining was thin enough anyway!! AF dance for you                 I didn't react the same way to Buserelin, each time was different!! Thanks for the birthday wishes, just made myself feel really icky by eating Pringles by the dozen!!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Bali...i am sure everything is fine......i never had any symptoms.
I am at Woking on Friday for my first scan.....AF arrived on time today. I am there really early though 7.50 so doubt i will c u   
Aneke....great news you can start again so soon   
Minxy....hope its good news on Fri   
Good luck Elly and Chris    
Love to you all
Must dash as sneaked on at work and people are watching   
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks guys,

I'm also in on friday Ali, but not til 14:50!!  But i'd rather have my slot than yours .  Anyone else in?

Love Bali xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

*Waiting to start *   
*DollyS - starting April/May
Sjx - starting again April/May
Karen1975 - FET April/May*
Chelseabun - starting again with ARGC after a lovely holiday!!
Minow - starting again with ARGC
Hatster -
smallbutfiesty - starting again soon
Angel1980 
Charlies-Mum - ttc au naturel!! Have fun!!
Charlie1 - trying again end of summer
Julesx - start again July
Angie - starting again in July/August - Holly House
Myra - starting again in summer at Reprofit - Czech Republic
Anekeuk 

*Clomid*
Daisy 1974

*D/Regging*   

Cartman started Buserelin on 5th April
Bali - started d/regging 13th April b/line 25th April
Crazychick - starts d/regging 22nd April - EC 21st May
Ali Pali - started d/regging 22nd April - EC approx 7 May
Foxyloxy - starting d/regging for FET 24April - ET 30 May

*PUPO*     
Tracy6 Testing 23rd April
Wildcats ET 18th April in the USA

*Waiting for 1st scan*    
Tanya Scan date 7th May

*Congratulations*     
Soulcyster - EDD 10th October
Emma - honorary member - It's Twins!! - pg at ARGC - EDD 20th Oct
Beanie - honorary member - It's Twins!! - pg at ARGC - EDD ?
Gilly93 - EDD 20th October
Hope SpringsEternal - It's Twins!! EDD?
Fingers - EDD 7th November - next scan 24th April
Monkey2008 - Natural BFP!!! - next scan Date 5th May - EDD 2Dec

AS ALWAYS LET ME KNOW IF I HAVE ANYTHING WRONG!! 
Beanie - if you are over here EDD please!! 
Dolly, Karen, SJx can you let me have your dates please!!


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Cash prizes on offer .... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135195.0*


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 13, 2004)

Hello everyone,

I don't post regularly and am a bit of a lurker, but have kind of been tracking everyones progress and am thrilled for all the recent BFPs, but so sad for the BFNs. We had a BFN last week too. Minxy, was soooooooooooooooo rooting for you and am so thoroughly gutted to see the outcome of this cycle on your profile. What can I say? Lots of love to you and thinking of you so much.

Charlie 1 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Charlie. Sorry to hear your news....


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Charlie1, hope you have more success next time round. 

Love SBF xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Natasha....i have just seen your sad news, i cant believe it. Its so unfair, thinking of you both


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Natasha  - so, so sad for you, sending you lots of hugs      

Charlie1 - so sorry to hear your news too


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

In light of Natasha and Charlies sad news, I feel guilty about posting but have had lots of support from you guys so just wanted to let you know that the scan today went well, bubs is at low risk on the nuchal measurements so we are feeling a lot happier having got to this milestone. Thanksfor all the good luck wishes


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Natasha I'm sorry that is was a negative result take it easy    Thinking of you both  

Charlie So sorry that you got a BFN    Take care 

Fingers I hope you had a good birthday yesterday and I'm glad the scan went well today  

Aneke Hi hun How are you doing  

Good luck for starting today Foxy   

I hope D/R is going ok Ali, Bali, Cartman, Crazychick    

Jules I hope your diet is going well  

Tanya xx


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Glad the scan went well, fingers - now you can relax a bit! 

SBF xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Gosh it's quiet on here today!!

Tanya - how are you feeling hon? I had a lovely birthday thanks if a bit quiet!! Made up for it yesterday though!! 



How's the d/regging ladies getting on? There's a few of you at this stage at moment, let me know updates of planned EC/ET etc. 

bali - how did your b/line go today?
tracy6 - how did you get on with testing honey?


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Charlie1...so sorry to read your sad news, sending you and DH lots of    and    for your next cycle
Fingers....glad your scan went well    Hope you had a good birthday.
Myra....   for today......hope your having a great day xxxx
Elly and Chris....hope all is going well with you both.....have you started testing yet cos i know u just cant resist   
Bali...hope your scan went well today   

First scan went well, Lindsay said my lining was good and all seems as it should be. Did my first menopur jab tonight and then start the very expensive cetrotide jabs on Sun. Scans booked for next wed, fri and bank holiday mon. EC  booked for the 7th May. The prices have gone up a bit....ah ah   . Like the posh bags you get now   

Hope you all have a good weekend
Love Ali


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Girls, just a quickie,

Charlie & Natasha, I'm so sorry to hears your news  , thinking of you both 

Fingers, well done on the low risk nuchal hun, big sigh of relief for reaching the next hurdle.

Ali, glad your scan went well, good luck    

My scan told me all shut down but no period so womb lining too thick, so have to wait for period which I'm a bit disappointed about, but thats the nature of this business 

Hi to everyone

Love Bali xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Bali - glad all is shut down although it's a pain to have to wait till AF shows her face, wear some white knickers tomorrow - it's bound to turn up then!! 

Ali - whats all this about posh bags - I didn't get any posh bag - I'm beginning to think I missed out!! Yes I couldn't believe the price increase this year, it had to have been about 15%!!! Sending you lots of                   

Am pleased to say that Mr C is going to be my consultant at Royal Surrey so happy with that!! Apparently I get to see him at least once and more if I need consultant care. Much as I appreciate his help so far I hope things run smoothly and I don't need too much in way of consultant care..

Blinking phone is going again, since the jungle drums have started beating and the news is spilling out to people we've been inundated!! It's so lovely as people are over the moon for us but I might have to hire a PA soon!!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I will b your PA for a price....what about £4361


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Bali........i agree white knickers should work but here is an AF dance as well                  ......Hope it helps 
Fingers......i got a posh bag with all my needles in, cotton wool,sharps bin and ampoule protectors. AND u get to keep it.......should think so too....it will be ideal as a lunchbag


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

£4361.00 ...cheap at half the price!!   Not likely mate if you can afford treatment including posh lunchbags you don't need to be my PA   I'm gutted, all I got was some dodgy white carrier bag!!


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm sorry to be a bit rubbish about personals, but I feel a bit intrusive as Ive not really been a regular user! But just to say lovely to hear the positive and exciting pregnancy progress reports........and don't ever feel bad about talking about it........its wonderful and my goodness you've all been through such hell to get there, shout it from the rooftops!!!

We are doing just fine, despite the BFN. We are the lucky ones and have a little 'un so really feel we have no cause to moan........If I could make a deal with God to give up our hopes of another miracle so that someone else can be a mum, I would shake his or her hand right now. And I really mean that. 

I can only imagine the agony of so many and just wish I could fix it...don't we all. It makes me very sad and angry!!! Anyway, just praying and hoping that you all get the result that you so dearly long for and should be entitled too.

With all love and best wishes til I lurk again!

Charlie1 xxxxxxxxxxx

ps-final round for us end of summer i think x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh bless you Charlie1, what a lovely heartfelt post.      So glad you are doing OK and hoping that your cycle later in the summer is successful.. keep posting and let us know how you are getting on, you don't haev to be a regular poster to be on this board.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

Charlie Good luck for the summer and as Fingers said post here and keep us updated   

Ali Good luck stimming     

Bali I hope the witch has come                

Tracy     

Wildcats       if your are reading good luck

Myra I hope you had a lovely birthday 

Hi Fingers, Jules, Aneke, SBF, Foxy, Cartman, Crazychick and all the WN ladies

Tanya


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning Girls,

I know its early for a Sunday morning but just can't sleep, had a really restless night .

Well the white knickers went on and the   came, (It never fails Fingers) , so scan booked for Monday so hopefully my treatment plan is only out by three days, so EC booked for 12th May hopefully, but will get more details on Monday.

Charlie1, thanks you so much for your heartfelt message, it really touched me , I do hope you find your dreams, whatever the outcome, and never feel like your intruding, thats what makes this site so great, that you can come and go and no one judges you, and there is always support when you need it.  Do lurke and post, keep us updated on all your news 

Tanya, hows it going?  I'm so pleased and excited for you , bet your still on .  Whens your scan?   

Ali, as for the nice bag, i got a plastic carrier bag full of my syringes and stuff!!  What have you got that we haven't, thats what I'd like to know .  Hows it going?  When are you in next?

Myra, sending you belated birthday greetings, hope it was a good one .

Elly & Chris, Hoping and praying for you both       any news?

Aneke, hope your OK  

Hi to everyone else, I'm not too bad now the old witch has turned up.  Thanks for the AF dances, they worked a treat!!  Well spent yesterday doing the gardening, as it was such a lovely day, but got a bit of sunburn , can't believe it, didn't realise it was that hot .  Well got a lot planted up ready for summer months, grass cut and patio cleaned.  What have you all been up too?

Take care, Love and Hugs Bali xx


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok i have been pants with messages sorry  

Anyway time for a quick catch up

Bali   - i was going to give an AF dance but good job you took fingers at her word and slipped on those pristine white knickers   - glad it is only put back by 3 days - does that mean you have a 2 day transfer now it is on a Monday? We are quite a bit apart as mine is due on 21st May

Natasha - i am lost for words   

Charlie - i am so sorry about you BFN but what a lovely post  

Alipali - glad you lining is good hun i may have to fight you for the PA job though  

Fingers - amazing news time for a little dance   

Jules - glad the diet is going well  

aneke - i really hope you are ok, there will be lots of ups and downs please don't feel you have to put on a brave face  

Tanya - are you still here  ?

to Foxy and Cartman - i hope the DR is going ok

So 6 days into my DR and no signs to speak of .AF showed up 10 days after starting DR last time but still ages until my baseline scan 7th May so plenty of time for AF to show up yet but trust me the white knicker wearing will be in force  
Told my parents last night and they were really pleased we let them know. I did not tell them last time as i was dreading mum phoning every day asking how i was. Told her it was a 6 week process so plenty of time yet.

Loads of love to you all especially those i have forgotten to say hi to 

CC xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Bali - so glad the white knicker thing worked - it was guaranteed every time for me particularly if they were new knickers fresh out of the packet!!!   
Hope that the scan goes OK tomorrow and that you are bak on track...

Crazychick - get those white knickers on but here's a little dance for you to help the witch on her way               

BTW - PA job now not open as I think I have spoken to the whole world in the last couple of days   . It's amazing how word spreads so fast!! It's been really lovely as people have been so pleased for us, I would have like to have kept it secret a while longer but my ever expanding tummy has put paid to that!! 

Tanya - how are you feeling? Are you still finding it hard to believe? I still haven't got my head round it and doubt I will anytime soon!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hatster - fantastic new *congratulations*

Still waiting here - need to dig out my white knickers. (Do slightly grey old M&S cottons ones count?)


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hatster                     Fabulous news sweetie - well done - over moon for you and DH.. You aren't butting in - I'll put you on our honorary Woking girls list... 

Debs - for me it was always the brand new sparkling just out the packet knickers that would then be ruined and turned into the slightly grey ones


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Hatster That is great news well done      

Bali Glad the witch finally came   Good luck  

Ali I hope the witch shows up soon       

Crazychick hope the witch shows up when required    

Fingers The first 12 weeks must have seemed like a life time?   I bet it's nice not to have to hide it anymore?
My scan is booked in for the 7th May  No it hasn't sunk in at all really, I feel like I'm talking about someone else


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Tanya - actually when I found out, 12 weeks seemed like a lifetime away but looking back it went quite quickly. Can't believe I am almost a third of the way there already!! It's wonderful to tell people although I too still feel like I'm talking about someone else, at least when I look like Herman Munster, people now know there is a reason, instead of wondering why I didn't put any make up on in the morning


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello lovely ladies, I'm back from my hols  

We had a fab time, weather was a wonderful 34C and the resort was lovely, just wish it didn't have to come to an end    Anyhow, I vowed to stop all naughty foods and alcohol from today and be good for my second FET. I started DR whilst on holiday, and it was certainly interesting when I had to take my injection on Friday mid-flight whilst trying to delicately balance in the plane's toilet during turbulence 

Gosh I have missed so much in such a short time, where do I begin, I can see I better never go on holiday again    

Tanya - many congrats on your news, I thought about you on the 23rd April and wondered if you would be able to resist testing before   Anyhow fantastic girl, way to go        Did you have any symptoms when you came to test??

Fingers - many congrats to you on your 12 week scan        and also belated Happy Birthday greetings  - you must feel very relieved to have got past the 12 week mark.

Aneke - I don't know what to say other then how sorry I am to hear your news, I hope you are feeling OK. I see you are planning another go so really hope this brings you some much deserved good news. Anyhow sending you a big   and  

Jules - how's the diet going??

SBF - any news on the recipient and when you can get started? How did you come on with the supply teaching agency??

Minxy - I cannot express how sad I was to hear your news, I had hoped deep down that this would have been the magic one for you. My heart really goes out to you      

Karen - how are you doing? Glad you will be my FET cycle buddy  

Charlie 1 - sorry to hear about your BFN, hopefully you will have another   soon. Let us know how you get on this summer. 

Myra - hope you had a lovely birthday  

Bali - glad to hear that   arrived at last! I see the AF dances work a treat   Good luck with EC on the 12 May, I look forward to hearing how you get on  

Crazychick - how is your DR going? I am sure AF will turn up any day now but here is a little dance to help            

Hatster - many congrats on your BFP at the ARGC, I see it was with blasts so I'm hoping you can blow some bubbles or good luck my way (as I am having a FET with blasts, assuming they get to that stage)! Anyhow, hope all goes well and look forward to hearing how you come on  

Hello to all the other lovely ladies, Dolly, Monkey, Charlie's Mum and anyone else I might have forgot!

Lots of love and hugs 
Foxyloxy XXX


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hatser......way to go, am so pleased for you both     keep us posted
Bali.....sounds like your Sat was similar to mine, cut the grass, planted   and also got a bit burnt, that sun was hot   ......what happened today though....horrible weather. Cant believe you didnt get a swish bag    maybe its cos i am a bit of a regular  
I am glad AF arrived, good luck tomorrow. I am there Wed pm and Fri am this week.
Foxyloxy welcome back....sounds like you had a great time, shame you didnt bring the weather back with you. Hope DR are going ok   
Crazychick .......get those lilywhites on    hope AF arrives real soon  
Tanya....dont need AF to arrive as on a flare cycle so no Dreg for me just straight into stimms hence why EC is a week Wed      hope your feeling ok
Well injections are going well, i have to doing my morning ones at the same time every morning so alarm on clock and both moblies is set for 7.30. I am still a pro at mixing 6 vials of menopur in the evening   
Hope you all have a good week and maybe i might bump into a few of you at Woking.
Night night xxxxx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning all,

Ali, sounds like things are going well, but i would still of liked a posh bag .  Hopefully all is good today so I'll pick up a new plan and i might bump into you as I'm sure I'll be scanned on Friday?

Foxy glad you had a good holiday 

Fingers I bet all your friends and family are made up for you.  I hope we get to that stage, it feels so far away at the mo.

Hatster,      you must be on .  You so deserve it girl, and keep up posted on your progress      

Tanya good luck for 7th May       

We  not much to report today, have been down regulating for 15 nights now, with no side effects to write home about like previous cycles, so concluding that it must be down to the acupuncture!  Having another session thisafternoon, then reviewing my treatment plan with them.  Not much else planned for today, my bum and legs still ache after all the gardening from Saturday .  Got work tomorrow so I'll be getting ready for that.

Love and hugs to all you lovely ladies, is anyone at woking this afternoon?

Bali xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

Ali Wow EC collection next week      

Bali I didn't have and side effects and I had acupuncture too, I hope you get the same result  

Foxy That sounded interesting that injection on the plane  the only main side effect was I started to feel slightly icky from the Sat before testing and the AF pains

Fingers When you put it that way it does seem that you have that long to go  

Aneke Thinking of you hun xx

Jules where are you, I hope your slimming is going well  

I was out on Sat night with DH for one of football mates 30th. I was drinking water and two of Glens friends said to him why was I just on the water he fobbed them off saying I was the driver for the night, later one of them asked me why I was on the water and said are you pregnant, I just said I'd drank too much last night, but I don't think they believed me. Typical I been out loads of night and not drank in front of them.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, how annoying is that, typical blokes though, no tact!!


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello  

Where is everybody?? Tanya that would be sods law! Hopefully they won't have clued up yet afterall they are men and it takes time to cotton on   

Fingers - how you doing?? No doubt you and tanya are on   as you deserve to be!

Ali/Bali - hope you guys are doing OK and not long now till EC. Wishing you lots of     

Well, I'm now a few days into DR and don't feel any different, then again I didn't the last two times I did it. However I have been feeling very nervous this time and when I tried to analyse why I think it's because if this cycle doesn't work I have no more frosties left and dread doing another fresh cycle because of a) the cost and our credit card is going to be maxed out and b) I got really bad OHSS last time and they nearly had to cancel ET.........I keep telling myself to calm down and that it is not the end of the world it if doesn't work but deep down I think I will find this really really hard if it is a BFN as I really don't know what we would do next.........sorry to go on about me I think I am just feeling a bit emotional and stressed all of a sudden  

On that note, hopefully my fix of Eastenders and Corination Street should soon cheer me up    ......it makes my life look positively blissful in comparison

Love to you all  
FoxyLoxy

P.S. I am due to be a WN on 9 May for my DR scan at 3.30pm (assuming   arrives by then)......let me know if any of you are around then??


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Just before i go to work a crazy question ( hence the name  )

Has anyone temped whilst DR? As my temps are going up at the end of the month. Now we werent careful   but i cannot imagine i would be pregnant?. Do the drugs naferlin increase your temps if yes does AF come when temps are high rather than low like normal?

If they go up over the next 2 days then i will test as i am sure talking the drugs is not good for any embie. My chart has been very similar to other months except for today when it has rocketed.

I am sure noone would do anything as crazy so i may post of the peer support later.

Loads of love to you all.......gotta shower 

CC x


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Dashing in and out again - got recipient, so WN putting me on the pill to try to synch us up. 

Best love all round. 

SBF xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

SBF - great news on the recipient   

Crazychick - sorry no idea hon, never done temp charts in 15 years!! Hope peer support will be more helpful!!

Foxyloxy - hun I think we've all had a stressy day when d/regging, I know I certainly did!! You are right, a dose of the soaps and a big bar of chocolate usually made me feel better!!

OK any more interested in joining our coffee/water date? If not, I think we should pick a date and go for it!! SBF, Tanya, Foxy


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello guys

Hope you are all well? This is just a quick one to say congrats SBF on finding a recipient, I'm sure you can't wait to get started!

Fingers - you were right, amazing what watching soaps and eating chocolate bars does to the old endorphin levels     feeling a lot better now and have lots of PMA that I will hopefully be 3rd time lucky     

Tanya - how are you doing? Still grinning from ear to ear no doubt    

I'm still definiately on for the water date, can't wait to meet up. 

Lots of love  
Foxyloxy XX


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

That's what I like to see PMA, PMA,PMA and just to help all ladies in middle of treatment                                     

I think we all said the 10th or 17th were good... shall we be devils and make a decison and say 10th May for coffee?


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

Fingers 10th May is good for me  now where are we all going to meet. One suggestion and it is only a suggestion is The boat House by Chertsey Bridge but I'm sure some one can think of a better one 

Foxy, CC and Ali          

SBF That is great news   

Hi to everyone my brain is like mush at the moment sorry about the lack of personals


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

SBf....fantastic news   
Foxy....chocolate and soaps...now thats my idea of a good night   
Crazychick....sorry i cant help with the temp question 
Had first scan yesterday and cookin a bit slower this time, only have 5 follies and a few tiny ones that lindsay couldnt measure. Hope there are a few more tomorrow   . Feeling abit down and emotional at the moment, nearly didnt go in to work, didnt sleep very well either. Sorry for the moan   
Let me know what time you are meeting on Sat cos i might be able to make it.
Hope all the Dreg, stimming and pupo girls are doing ok and the mums to be    
Love Ali xxxxxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Elly and Chris.... i am so sorry to read your news   thinking of you both


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

The Boat House would be OK with me - is there plenty of parking there? What about you other ladies - does Chertsey suit?   What about 2pm on that afternoon? That way we should avoid the lunch crowd... 
I'm all excited now!! 

Oh Ali - just seen your post -    you've got to come!!   Just remember with the follies that slow cooking is best and it's been proven many a time with the Woking girlies that it is quality not quantity that is important. Hope your scan goes well tomorrow         


Elly and Chris


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Wildcats


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Just a quick post to say that i might be able to make the 10th now my EC has been put back to the 12th.  I'll write a proper post later as have to dash now,

Ali, keep that chin up   i agree with fingers, you know in your heart that quality really is all thats important    

Elly   your in my thoughts

Love to everyone Bali xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Great news Bali - it would be lovely to meet you.

*Boat House Chertsey on Saturday 10th May at 2pm - be there or be square*

    ​


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

Elly and Chris I'm sorry  

Ali  for the little ones to catch up, if not I hope you have 5 beautiful strong eggs growing inside the follies   It would be lovely to see you on the 10th

Bali Yay yes please come  

Fingers Yep there is a indoor car park just next door to the pub which is handy   2pm sounds perfect


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

I will try and make it girls, can i have some directions please as i don't know Chertsy at all, just a road and I'll look it up on the map.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

Bali It is just before Chertsey bridge, Bridge Road
Chertsey, KT16 8JZ


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Great the 10th May it is, can't wait to finally meet you guys! 

Ali - remember it only takes one (look at Tanya)! I know you probably feel a bit down about it now but judging from a lot of the posts it really is quality and not quantity, so do remember that. You may also have more then you think! Anyhow sending you lots of       

Bali - would be great to see you on the 10th so hope you can make it.

SBF - hope you've maybe got some dates for you and your recipient, you must be getting excited?

Fingers/Tanya - how are you pregnant ladies doing?   

Hi to Aneke, Crazychick, Karen, Dolly, Charlie's Mum, Monkey, hope you are all OK and doing well?

Love Foxyloxy
XXX


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hello all 
Sorry I can't make the 10th - would love to meet you all but need to spend some family time doing paperwork 

Anyway I guess I've deprived WN of some funds as we have just found out that we got a natural BFP today. Still shocked and stunned but over the moon. 

Ali - my follies took forever to grow, and Amy is the result. Chin up hun 

 to everyone else

Deb


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Ali 

Fingers crossed for a good scan tomorrow     My follies were always slow too. I usually had to stimm for 18 days ish to get anywhere near ec  

Thinking of you   

Rachel x


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Way to go Charlies mum.....fantastic news   
Thanks for all your positive words. Have scan tomorrow morning at 9.30 so will update you later......anyone there
I will try really hard to make 10th May.......be great to meet you all   .
Well off to bed now....night night and sweet dreams
Love Ali xxxxx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning Girls

Debs well done, way to go      what great news, shame you can't make the 10th.

Ali, hope that scan went well today, update us when you can.  I'm next in on Monday.  I feel so tired the last three days, hope thats normal .

Fingers good luck for the scan, whats it for today?

Tanya, thanks for the info, I'll see you all there.  Are we eating or just drinking  (Water)!!!!!

Foxy, hows the d/regging going?  

SBF great news,hun , can you make the 10th?

Crazy hows it going?

Hi to everyone else, hope your all OK.  So my update is EC on 12th and ET on 14 or 15th, not confirmed yet, if all goes to plan.  Anyone else in on those days?

Love and hugs Bali xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Bali - I've not got a scan today - I think Rachel was just keeping her fingers crossed for Ali!! I'm sure I can be persuaded to eat to keep you company on Sat 10th!!  

Ali - hope it went well this morning.   You'd better make it on the 10th  

Debs -    so pleased for you... shame you can't make the 10th - am around 16th/17th if you fancy a meet up then...

oops - gotta go - back later


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks fingers,  I only meant if we weren't planning to eat I'll eat before i come, I'm not obsessed about eating really, but you would never guess that by the amount of weight I've put on over last few treatments 

Love Bali xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Don't disappoint me - Mork needs food regularly


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Well i don't need any excuse


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

Food sounds good and they do nice food there nibbles and all sorts 

Debs Congratulations on your natural BFP


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi everyone

Just to let you know Strawbs has sent me a text

Her little boy was born this morning at 9.55am after 36hour labourhe weighs 9lb11   and they have named him Francis Edward 

[fly] Congratulations Strawbs and DH on the birth of your son [/fly]


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

Strawbs That is brillant news congratulations to you both and look forward to seeing lovely pics of Francis Edward soon, Well done hun      

Em Thanks for letting us know  I hope the twins are doing great! Let us know if you fancy meeting up with us on the 10th??


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Congrats Strawbs.......cant wait to see some photos   
Had scan this morning and am ready for EC. So in on Monday at 7 and EC booked for 9. HELP
I have 7 follies, 3 big ones and some littlelies. So Bali if your around please feel free to pop in and say hello. Wont be long b4 your in as well. 
Hope your all doin well.
Emma your twins look fab...hope your keepin well.
love always
Ali xxxxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

WELL DONE STRAWBS!!!!! 9lbs 11   

Ali - keep up the PMA... 7 follies is great and you'll give them an extra boost tonight... keep your tummy warm over weekend.. good luck for Monday    

Tanya - like the idea of nibbles


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

Ali good luck for Monday     grow little follies


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

[fly]  Good luck Ali for Monday [/fly]

Cheers Tanya but have my sexing scan in C London that day   so will probably be buying up the whole of oxford street after     

Can you PM me and let me know how your scan goes


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

Em Good luck at your scan    and I'll let you know how I get on


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello ladies

Hope you are all well and enjoying the sunshine  

Tanya - best of luck for your scan on the 7th May (have I got the correct date)? sending you lots of positive vibes      

Fingers - how you hanging in there? Is the phone still ringing  

SBF - do you know when you'll get started with the recipient? Hopefully anyday now. 

Strawbs - congrats on your news, he certainly sounds to be a strapping little boy at 9lbs 11  

Ali/Bali - best of luck to you both for your EC, I also send you lots of positive vibes      and look forward to hearing how you come on  

Aneke, Jules, Dolly, Crazychick, Monkey, Karen - hope you guys are well, haven't heard from you in a while   

Karen - how are you coming on with your FET cycle??

I'm hoping to be in WN on Friday 9 May at 3.30pm for my DR scan, assuming the wicked old witch   has turned up by then. On my other cycles she always arrived before my scan date so I'm hoping she will do the same again! 

Lots of love 
Foxyloxy XXX 

P.S. Looking forward to meeting you on the 10th May!


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

must be getting dementia! 

Charlies Mum - I've just realised you did post and you've had a natural BFP - Many congrats on your news, you must be thrilled


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Foxy - phone has stopped ringing now although I still have to tell one of my really good friends - who has been away for weeks, and DH has to tell BIL ( long story don't ask!!)

Ali - wishing you lots of                      for tomorrow, will be thinking of you and sending you all my love for some lovely juicy eggies... 

Gosh WN is going to be busy over the next week.. 

Anyone seen Jules around? Haven't seen her on here for a while - hope all is OK  

Looking forward to seeing everyone next Saturday


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way.............. 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=139589.new#new


----------

